# [Petites annonces - Topic Central] Acheteur arnaqueurs



## David K. (17 Août 2010)

Bonjour,

Je tiens à signaler la présence d'un arnaqueur.
J'ai posté une annonce afin de vendre mon iMac, et un certain "Geger Robert" m'a proposé de me l'acheter.
Mais après quelques mails plutôt suspect (en tout cas pour un gars qui va claquer plus de 1000), j'ai fais un petit tour sur la toile avant de tomber sur ce post !
J'ai reçu exactement le même mail que cité :



> Bonjour,
> intéressé par l'annonce
> je souhaites payer par paypal
> si possible faites moi la facture globale incluant les frais de port via chronopost express.
> ...



Je pense qu'il serait bon de prévenir les annonceurs au cas où ;-)


----------



## dcrea (17 Août 2010)

Dav_ a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je tiens à signaler la présence d'un arnaqueur.
> J'ai posté une annonce afin de vendre mon iMac, et un certain "Geger Robert" m'a proposé de me l'acheter.
> ...


 
Oé il faut vraiment être stupide, pardonne moi l'expression,  pour se faire avoir de cette façon en sachant que Paypal c'est instantané ^^


----------



## abdouul (17 Août 2010)

Merci beaucoup pour ton topic !!!!!

car j'ai été contacté justement hier par cette personne pour la vente de mon macbook air et j'ai reçu exactement le même mail : 

_Bonjour,
intéressé par l'annonce
je souhaites payer par paypal
si possible faites moi la facture globale incluant les frais de port via chronopost express.
Ci joint mon adresse de livraison
Geger Robert
45, rue de soulz
68200 Mulhouse
E-mail:robert221@live.fr_ ; 


Merci


----------



## guillaumeg (17 Août 2010)

Bonjour,
Moi aussi je suis tombé sur cette personne suite à la mise en ligne sur le fofo d'une annonce.
 [FONT=&quot]
Bonjour,
intéressé par l'annonce
je souhaites payer par paypal
si possible faites moi la facture globale incluant les frais de port via
chronopost express.
Ci joint mon adresse de livraison
Geger Robert
45, rue de soulz
68200 Mulhouse
E-mail:lafleur.florence6@gmail.com

http://occasion.macg.co/showproduct.php?product=52851[/FONT]

(merci au support qui m'a envoyé le lien vers ce topic :- ) ).

à priori paypal ne protège pas les vendeurs.
Il suffit que l'acheteur donne une autre adresse que celle de son compte, il pourra dire qu'il n'a jamais rien reçu et pourra récupérer les fonds ( et vous, vous perdez tout). C'est pourquoi je refuse de passer par paypal du coup..).
Pas facile d'avoir confiance lorsqu'on veut vendre quelque chose.


----------



## dcrea (18 Août 2010)

guillaumeg a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Moi aussi je suis tombé sur cette personne suite à la mise en ligne sur le fofo d'une annonce.
> 
> [FONT=&quot]Bonjour,[/FONT]
> ...


 
C'est une plaisanterie ta réponse sur Paypal je suppose ??? 

Que tu changes d'adresse ou non, si tu n'as pas reçu ton objet, tu peux toujours faire une requête, Paypal se renseigne et s'il s'agit d'une escroquerie tu es remboursé. 

En tant que vendeur, si tu as un peu de bon sens, tu envoies ton objet, en locurance ton MAC en suivi, remis contre signature. Quand tu fais une vente via Paypal et que tu mentionnes que tu souhaites l'adresse postale de ton acheteur, paypal enregistre la vente avec l'adresse postale de l'acheteur qui est en cours, qu'il change d'adresse postale c'est son problème mais quoiqu'il en soit, si tu es de bonne foi, tu es couvert. 

Maintenant, envoyer un objet à un abruti qui te dis "oui j'ai fait le virement via Paypal" alors que tu ne vois pas physiquement les sous sur ton compte, c'est chercher le baton pour se faire battre, d'autant plus que Paypal SPECIFIE de ne rien envoyer sans leur confirmation ^^ 

Pour les mandats postaux, ce dernier peut être retiré sans que vous ne donniez quoi que ce soit comme informations à partir du moment ou votre interlocuteur connait vos noms et prénoms, adresses postales et le montant du montant. 

Pour western union, il est recommandé d'envoyer de l'argent à une personne que l'on connait ^^ 

Si avec ces précisions vous vous faites avoir lol je sort mon fouet moua !!!


----------



## guillaumeg (19 Août 2010)

je disais paypal par rapport par exemple à ceci :
http://forum.lesarnaques.com/encher...s/paypal-arnaque-tant-que-vendeur-t12839.html

(voir les commentaires en plus..)

http://avis-membres.ebay.fr/APRES-V...HETEURS-ARNAQUEURS_W0QQugidZ10000000002556186

encore un email que j'ai recu aujourd'hui :


  Annonce: mbPro 2009, 2,8ghz, 500go..

  Bonjour,
  je suis Mr brend, je suis intéressé par l'annonce et je voudrais vous demander quelques précisions concernant ce point avant de procéder au paiement.
    1. Depuis combien de temps êtes-vous propriétaire?
    2. Pourquoi la vendez-vous?
  3. À votre avis, quelle est son état ?
  4. Disposez -vous de photo d'elle ?
    5. Quel est sont Dernier prix ?
  je souhaites payer par paypal
  si possible faites moi la facture globale incluant les frais de port via chronopost express.
  Ci joint mon adresse de livraison
  brend kone
   45, rue de soulz
  68200 MOulhouse
  Email:brend_kone@yahoo.fr

http://occasion.macg.co/showproduct.php?product=52851




La personne pause des questions qui ont réponse dans le message...


----------



## Dark Phantom (19 Août 2010)

'tendez ! Y'a un truc que je comprends pas bien dans tous vos posts (excepté celui de dcrea)...
Quand un acheteur paie par paypal, tu attends que l'argent soit sur ton compte paypal avec confirmation de paypal, et ensuite tu envoies l'objet avec un recommandé avec accusé de reception et signature. 
Deuxièmement, quand tu vends un objet dont la valeur est supérieure à 500 euros, je pense que c'est quand même mieux une remise en main propre, non ? Ne serait-ce que pour les commissions paypal. 
Troisièmement, quand tu vends un ordinateur de cette valeur (plus ou moins 1000 euros), c'est bien d'avoir un certificat très récent que la machine fonctionne par un magasin agréé apple, et plus ou moins une batterie neuve ou autre.
Non ?


----------



## dcrea (21 Août 2010)

Dark Phantom a dit:


> 'tendez ! Y'a un truc que je comprends pas bien dans tous vos posts (excepté celui de dcrea)...
> Quand un acheteur paie par paypal, tu attends que l'argent soit sur ton compte paypal avec confirmation de paypal, et ensuite tu envoies l'objet avec un recommandé avec accusé de reception et signature.
> Deuxièmement, quand tu vends un objet dont la valeur est supérieure à 500 euros, je pense que c'est quand même mieux une remise en main propre, non ? Ne serait-ce que pour les commissions paypal.
> Troisièmement, quand tu vends un ordinateur de cette valeur (plus ou moins 1000 euros), c'est bien d'avoir un certificat très récent que la machine fonctionne par un magasin agréé apple, et plus ou moins une batterie neuve ou autre.
> Non ?


 
+1 il n'y a pas plus sur que Paypal puisque d'une part c'est instantané et que d'autres parts tu as une garantie de remboursement (en tant qu'acheteur si l'objet ne te parviens pas pour x raisons) 

De plus, et comme judicieusement dit par Dark, un objet de cette valeur on ne l'expédie pas en courrier simple, le suivi me semble le minimum si on ne peut pas remettre l'objet en main propre. 

Quand aux e-mails frauduleux reçus je suis désolé mais ça pue l'arnaque, alors se faire avoir, en plus avec Paypal, franchement il faut vraiment être ignorant. 

C'est comme ceux qui ont soits disants de grosses fortunes coincées sur un compte bancaire en Afrique et qui souhaitent les faire transférer sur votre compte bancaire en France. 

Je possède des comptes bancaires à l'étranger, Suisse, Etats-Unis ... à la base quand une banque reçoit une grosse somme (au delà de 159 000 ) elle fait les vérifications nécessaires quand à l'origine de cette somme... ce qui signifie que si la personne voulait réellement transférer une très grosse somme sur votre compte, bah elle n'aurait juste à passer un ordre de virement, pas besoin de documents officiels par un notaire ou un avocat, en deux jours vous avez l'argent sur le compte 

Et puis i ln'y a quand Afrique qu'il y à ce genre de père noël alors que l'Afrique est un continent en voie de développement, ça ne vous choque pas vous ???

Ralala


----------



## t-bo (23 Août 2010)

Que pensez-vous de cet échange :



> bonjour contacter par mail pour l'achat de votre
> macbook si il est encore en vente
> Cordialement
> 
> ...



Plusieures choses qui pensent à une arnaque :

- Des phrases un peu bizarre type "J'accuse bonne réception... - délai bref...."
- A plusieurs reprises il indique qu'il veut faire ca rapidement.

Bref, Neteller m'aspire pas confiance. Qu'en pensez-vous ?


----------



## Dark Phantom (23 Août 2010)

Oui, arnaque.


----------



## t-bo (23 Août 2010)

Dark Phantom a dit:


> Oui, arnaque.



Et les raisons que tu penses à ca ?


----------



## Dark Phantom (23 Août 2010)

Tu as toujours le temps pour une remise en main propre quand tu ne veut pas te faire arnaquer, justement. Puis Neteller... Les trucs avec ça ou western union ou Leboncoin etc...

Paypal ou remise en main propre. Point barre


----------



## Rom59 (23 Août 2010)

Salut

Même chose, si l'acheteur est vraiment intéressé il viendra le chercher.
Je viens d'acheter un écran, remise en main propre et paiement en espèce. 
C'est normal, j'ai pu tester l'écran comme je voulais et le vendeur était sur d'avoir son argent.


----------



## Rémi M (23 Août 2010)

ATTENTION ARNAQUE !!


Pour les simples raisons :


 Comme tu disais, les phrases trop type (j'accuse réception)
 De plus, encore une histoire comme quoi, elle a déjà été arnaqué, et blablabla... (toujours la même histoire, quand c'est ça tu dis que toi aussi tu as déjà été arnaqué avec la société qu'elle te propose 
 Soit la personne n'a pas le temps (ce qui est souvent faux, car j'ai vendu mon Macbook a un homme de 30 ans, et qui avait fait un détour exprès pour venir me l'acheter en mains propres avant de partir en voiture pour Berlin et où il avait une conférence le lendemain.), soit elle n'habite pas dans la région, quand c'est ça on regarde les annonces dans sa région, enfin...
 Et enfin cette phrase _Veuillez créer votre compte neteller rapidement afin que je puisse procéder à votre règlement dans un délai bref._, elle te pousse carrément à finaliser la vente au plus vite, elle ne t'a même pas demandé, si tu avais une facture, l'Apple Care, les DVD, Nada ! C'est trop louche !


----------



## karlone (23 Août 2010)

Tu sais où il habite? Ca se trouve, tu peux trouver un proche pour qu'il aille faire la transaction à ta place.​


----------



## slayersword (23 Août 2010)

Dark Phantom a dit:


> Tu as toujours le temps pour une remise en main propre quand tu ne veut pas te faire arnaquer



+1 surtout pour un laptop !


----------



## t-bo (23 Août 2010)

karlone a dit:


> Tu sais où il habite? Ca se trouve, tu peux trouver un proche pour qu'il aille faire la transaction à ta place.​



Non mais je peux mentir pour voir ce qu'elle va répondre.


----------



## Toximityx (23 Août 2010)

Bonjour,

Que penses-tu de ce sujet épinglé :  http://forums.macg.co/switch-et-con...topic-central-acheteur-arnaqueurs-405611.html ?


----------



## t-bo (23 Août 2010)

Toximityx a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Que penses-tu de ce sujet épinglé :  http://forums.macg.co/switch-et-con...topic-central-acheteur-arnaqueurs-405611.html ?



Oups :/
----

Je viens à l'instant de recevoir :



> bonjour,
> j'aimerais savoir si votre marchandise est
> toujours d'actualité car elle m'intéresse beaucoup
> alors veuillez vouloir me contacter a mon adresse
> qui est la suivante



Rien que le mot "marchandise" utilisé, sent l'arnaque à 3km...


----------



## Rémi M (23 Août 2010)

Ne t'en fais pas, c'est "normal" quand j'ai voulu le vendre, j'ai du avoir sans mentir 30 arnaqueurs avant d'avoir une personne qui m'a téléphoné pour savoir s'il pouvait venir le chercher dans l'après midi et me payer cash, ce que j'ai accepté


----------



## t-bo (23 Août 2010)

Rémi M a dit:


> Ne t'en fais pas, c'est "normal" quand j'ai voulu le vendre, j'ai du avoir sans mentir 30 arnaqueurs avant d'avoir une personne qui m'a téléphoné pour savoir s'il pouvait venir le chercher dans l'après midi et me payer cash, ce que j'ai accepté



Tu n'es pas allez à la banque avec lui pour vérifier les billets ?


----------



## Rémi M (23 Août 2010)

Non, il avait l'air honnête, et on a tout de suite sympathisé (je sais ça ne veut rien dire), mais la preuve la banque les a acceptés, comme quoi il y a encore des personnes honnêtes et sympathiques sur cette planète


----------



## Toximityx (23 Août 2010)

_Fusion dans le topic en question..._ :hein:


----------



## t-bo (23 Août 2010)

> Je suis  actuellement en suisse pour affaires  et ont parfaitement besoin de votre appareil.
> je suis du Gabon
> mai j'aimerai que vous l'expédier a mon frère qui vie presisement a Abidjan.


Plus la situation est complexe, plus les arnaqueurs pensent qu'on y croira ?


----------



## Rémi M (23 Août 2010)

Toujours des envoies en Afrique avec des excuses bizarres.

Et pour quelqu'un qui fait des affaires en Suisse, il ne parle pas très bien le français...


----------



## fabe38 (25 Août 2010)

Il faut aussi éviter les *virements bancaires.*
En juin, j'ai trouvé un camescope sur le BonCoin.
Le gars m'a fourni une copie de sa pièce d'identité, un rib et la facture....
Je discutais bien avec ce mec, sauf un détail technique qui m'a surpris (un Legria HF-S10 fait des photos équivalente à un 14 Mpixels).
Me femme ne le sentais pas.
Elle avait raison (l'instinct féminin!!!)

J'ai payé par virement, et, j'ai perdu mes sous...

Il utilisait une autre identité.
Mais nous avons enquété et réussi à le localiser, reste à mettre en route la justice pour, un jour, récupérer nos sous....

fabe38


----------



## dcrea (25 Août 2010)

thibotus01 a dit:


> Que pensez-vous de cet échange :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ca pue l'arnaque à 10 km mdr


----------



## Vovore28 (3 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour,

J'étais à la recherche d'un MacBook Pro pour commencer  mes études supérieures d'infographie. Disposant de 1300 euros je suis  tombée sur cette annonce sur votre site http://occasion.macg.co/showproduct.php?product=54221 
Le  membre se nomme thomasclement73. Il se trouve que ce Monsieur m'a  envoyé une photocopie de sa carte d'identité, son adresse et une facture  d'achat au même nom et adresse pour le MacBook Pro. Je lui ai  malheureusement fait confiance et je lui ai versé la somme de 820 euros  que nous avions conclus ensemble, je devais donc lui verser le reste à  la réception du colis (Je vis en Belgique). Comme il disait "Vous me  faites confiance et je vous fait confiance". Voilà une semaine que  l'argent est versé et je n'ai plus aucune nouvelle de ce Monsieur, je ne  sais pas quoi faire. J'ai travaillé pendant le mois de juillet pour  savoir m'offrir un portable et voilà la récompense que j'en ai. J'espère  que vous ferez en sorte qu'il ne puisse plus arnaquer d'autres  personnes sur votre site.

Merci.


----------



## salimb83 (12 Novembre 2010)

je sais par où commencer ?
l'essentiel j'ai trouvé un site : http://www.turionservice.page.tl/Home.htm
ce dernier vend l'iphone à des prix franchement hallucinante *( iphone 4g 32go = 300 dollars et iphone 4g 16go = 270 dollars)*, vous voyez ?!

Je l'ai contacté, ils m'ont répondu assez rapidement ce qui m'a intrigué un peu, tout en m'envoyant une photo qui confirme leurs légitimité (qui sait  ).

Pour avoir un iphone je dois leur verser 350 dollars ( pour un iPhone 4g 32go, via western union). à l'adresse suivante : *RECEIVERS NAME: OJEKUNLE GANIU ABIODUN
ADDRESS: 12, AHMED ESMAT.
COUNTRY: EGYPT
STATE: CAIRO
ZIP CODE: 1151*1

ils utilisent le *FEDEX*

La question est : est ce que vous pouvez me confirmer la légitimité de ce site paske s'il s'agit vraiment du vrai, sera très intéressant d'avoir un Iphone à la moitié de prix . 

svp


----------



## iluro_64 (12 Novembre 2010)

salimb83 a dit:


> je sais par où commencer ?
> l'essentiel j'ai trouvé un site : http://www.turionservice.page.tl/Home.htm
> ce dernier vend l'iphone à des prix franchement hallucinante *( iphone 4g 32go = 300 dollars et iphone 4g 16go = 270 dollars)*, vous voyez ?!
> 
> ...




Je trouve les adresses email très bizarres : @gmail.com, @hotmail.com,@ yahoo.com.
Un professionnel a ses propres adresses et n'est pas hébergé par des sites pareils.

Pour moi, c'est suspect


----------



## Sly54 (12 Novembre 2010)

salimb83 a dit:


> ce dernier vend l'iphone à des prix franchement hallucinante
> COUNTRY: EGYPT


C'est bien connu, Apple fait un prix aux égyptiens 
Même si c'est bientôt la saison, le père Noel n'existe pas

Pour moi ça n'est pas suspect coucou: iluro_64) mais à fuir


----------



## iluro_64 (12 Novembre 2010)

Sly54 a dit:


> C'est bien connu, Apple fait un prix aux égyptiens
> Même si c'est bientôt la saison, le père Noel n'existe pas
> 
> Pour moi ça n'est pas suspect coucou: iluro_64) mais à fuir



Oh que oui !


Mais si l'on veut se faire escroquer, on peut toujours essayer


----------



## Dark Phantom (14 Novembre 2010)

Déjà : western union = à fuir. Aucunes garanties pour l'acheteur.


----------



## NightWalker (14 Novembre 2010)

Dark Phantom a dit:


> Déjà : western union = à fuir. Aucunes garanties pour l'acheteur.



Rien ne peut garantir l'acheteur de la malhonnêteté des vendeurs. Même par carte bancaire. Je ne comprends pas ?


----------



## t-bo (14 Novembre 2010)

NightWalker a dit:


> Rien ne peut garantir l'acheteur de la malhonnêteté des vendeurs. Même par carte bancaire. Je ne comprends pas ?



Je pense qu'il veut dire pour le vendeur, et non l'acheteur.

Ce qui est critiqué là, c'est Western Union en particulier. Il suffit de voir le nombre d'arnaque recensé par ce moyen là.
WU te permet de retirer l'argent totalement anonymement, avec un simple code communiqué par l'expéditeur. Aucune trace d'identité par la suite, c'est le point faible de Western Union. Il n'est à utiliser que entre proche ou personnes connues.

Contrairement à Paypal par exemple, où le système est beaucoup plus tracé, ne serait-ce que par la carte bancaire, et les moyens de se faire dédomager par Paypal ou la banque sont plus nombreux. Même si faut rester toujours vigilent


----------



## NightWalker (14 Novembre 2010)

thibotus01 a dit:


> Je pense qu'il veut dire pour le vendeur, et non l'acheteur.
> 
> Ce qui est critiqué là, c'est Western Union en particulier. Il suffit de voir le nombre d'arnaque recensé par ce moyen là.
> *WU te permet de retirer l'argent totalement anonymement, avec un simple code communiqué par l'expéditeur. Aucune trace d'identité par la suite, c'est le point faible de Western Union. Il n'est à utiliser que entre proche ou personnes connues.*
> ...



Donc ici on se place à la place du vendeur en France et acheteur en Afrique ? Je ne vois donc toujours pas le problème pour le vendeur. A partir du moment où il est payé, il a donc eu son argent. Le vendeur est complètement protégé. Mais pas l'acheteur. On peut donc se retrouver dans ce cas avec un vendeur en France malhonnête, et un acheteur en Afrique qui se fait arnaqué.

Le principe de fonctionnement Western Union est très simple, c'est comme un mandat cash de la poste. D'ailleurs, Western Union est reconnu par la Poste. C'est à la Poste où tu vas retirer l'argent envoyé. Effectivement si l'acheteur commence par dire qu'il va faire un virement par Western Union, il faut éviter. Il me semble que ce fonctionnement n'existe pas, mais à confirmer. On est à la merci de l'honnêteté du vendeur.

On a jamais lu des arnaques à la Poste pour les règlements par mandat cash, et pourtant il y en a.


----------



## t-bo (14 Novembre 2010)

NightWalker a dit:


> Donc ici on se place à la place du vendeur en France et acheteur en Afrique ? Je ne vois donc toujours pas le problème pour le vendeur. A partir du moment où il est payé, il a donc eu son argent. Le vendeur est complètement protégé. Mais pas l'acheteur. On peut donc se retrouver dans ce cas avec un vendeur en France malhonnête, et un acheteur en Afrique qui se fait arnaqué.



Oui, et ? Ce que tu dis est normal. Le problème survient quand l'acheteur a envoyé son paiement via WU, le vendeur retire l'argent en cash, et n'envoi jamais l'objet. Et avec WU aucune trace d'identité.


----------



## NightWalker (14 Novembre 2010)

thibotus01 a dit:


> Oui, et ? Ce que tu dis est normal. Le problème survient quand l'acheteur a envoyé son paiement via WU, le vendeur retire l'argent en cash, et n'envoi jamais l'objet. Et avec WU aucune trace d'identité.



Mon poste n'était ciblé à toi mais plus de la diabolisation des règlements par Western Union. Pour certaines personnes, c'est le seul moyen pour acheter des matériels. On peut lire dans beaucoup de postes dans ce forum même que dès qu'il y a un acheteur (surtout d'Afrique) qui veut régler par WU, il se fait traiter de suite d'arnaqueur. Or, dans la majorité des cas, ce n'est pas l'acheteur qui utilise WU comme moyen de règlement qui est l'arnaquer, mais plutôt le vendeur. 

Je voudrais juste expliquer qu'il n'y a rien de plus sécurisant que le règlement par WU pour ce ype de transaction. Car le vendeur touche l'argent en sécurité. Au contraire, c'est l'acheteur qui doit faire absolu confiance au vendeur.

Et PayPal n'est pas non plus le moyen le plus sur... Un exemple. Des cas comme ça il y en a pleins sur la toile...


----------



## t-bo (14 Novembre 2010)

NightWalker a dit:


> Mon poste n'était ciblé à toi mais plus de la diabolisation des règlements par Western Union. Pour certaines personnes, c'est le seul moyen pour acheter des matériels. On peut lire dans beaucoup de postes dans ce forum même que dès qu'il y a un acheteur (surtout d'Afrique) qui veut régler par WU, il se fait traiter de suite d'arnaqueur. Or, dans la majorité des cas, ce n'est pas l'acheteur qui utilise WU comme moyen de règlement qui est l'arnaquer, mais plutôt le vendeur.
> 
> Je voudrais juste expliquer qu'il n'y a rien de plus sécurisant que le règlement par WU pour ce ype de transaction. Car le vendeur touche l'argent en sécurité. Au contraire, c'est l'acheteur qui doit faire absolu confiance au vendeur.
> 
> Et PayPal n'est pas non plus le moyen le plus sur... Un exemple. Des cas comme ça il y en a pleins sur la toile...



Généralement quand il y a arnaque d'Afrique, c'est comme ça :

- Africain vendeur = demande à l'acheteur de payer par Western Union.
- Africain acheteur = Demande d'envoi de l'objet en Chronopost (promets de payer par Paypal, virement, ou tout moyen que demande l'acheteur). Et le vendeur, crédule, se retrouve arnaqué car l'objet est envoyé avant d'avoir eu l'argent...

Sur google en tapant "arnaque ebay", "arnaque western union", "arnaque paypal", "arnaque CB", "arnaque X / Y / Z", tu as toujours pleins de résultats 
Tous les moyens sont bons pour arnaquer.


----------



## NightWalker (15 Novembre 2010)

thibotus01 a dit:


> Généralement quand il y a arnaque d'Afrique, c'est comme ça :
> 
> - Africain vendeur = demande à l'acheteur de payer par Western Union.
> - Africain acheteur = Demande d'envoi de l'objet en Chronopost (promets de payer par Paypal, virement, ou tout moyen que demande l'acheteur). Et le vendeur, crédule, se retrouve arnaqué car l'objet est envoyé avant d'avoir eu l'argent...
> ...



Malheureusement...


----------



## clochelune (18 Novembre 2010)

bonjour!! j'ai justement une question  (que je pose un peu partout)
quelqu'un est intéressé par mon offre à 500 euros pour l'iPad wifi de 64 go... j'envoie en recommandé accusé réception, j'attends avant d'être payée (comment, je peux demander un chèque) ?... je suis ignare dans tout ça et j'ai peur des arnaques même si c'est l'ami d'une amie, je ne l'ai jamais rencontré (en Alsace)

comment procédez-vous en général ?
vous envoyez et êtes payés en retour ou attendez le paiement avant l'envoi de la bête?


merci de m'aider!

mon iPad je trouve fait double emploi avec mon iPhone, j'ai été déçue (je pensais me servir de Pages et c'est galère)

bref, le revendre me parait être la solution mais c'est la première fois que je le fais!

bonne journée


----------



## t-bo (18 Novembre 2010)

clochelune a dit:


> bonjour!! j'ai justement une question  (que je pose un peu partout)
> quelqu'un est intéressé par mon offre à 500 euros pour l'iPad wifi de 64 go... j'envoie en recommandé accusé réception, j'attends avant d'être payée (comment, je peux demander un chèque) ?... je suis ignare dans tout ça et j'ai peur des arnaques même si c'est l'ami d'une amie, je ne l'ai jamais rencontré (en Alsace)
> 
> comment procédez-vius en général ?
> ...



Lol, "une amie d'une amie", et tu n'as pas confiance ? C'est pas tellement des amis alors 

Tu attends d'être payé avant d'envoyer, tout simplement. Le plus rapide et le mieux c'est par virement bancaire.
Le chèque il peut l'annuler même après encaissement.


----------



## Sly54 (18 Novembre 2010)

clochelune a dit:


> comment procédez-vous en général ?
> vous envoyez et êtes payés en retour ou attendez le paiement avant l'envoi de la bête?


Tu peux vendre en contre-remboursement : la poste amène le colis à l'acheteur qui en échange donne un chèque au facteur, à ton nom.


----------



## t-bo (18 Novembre 2010)

Sly54 a dit:


> Tu peux vendre en contre-remboursement : la poste amène le colis à l'acheteur qui en échange donne un chèque au facteur, à ton nom.



Et il donne à la poste un chèque en bois. Pas bête...


----------



## Sly54 (18 Novembre 2010)

C'est la limite du sysème; mais quand on vend par correspondance il faut un minimum de confiance réciproque 

Parce que l'acheteur n'a pas non plus à payer avant de recevoir son produit


----------



## t-bo (18 Novembre 2010)

Sly54 a dit:


> CParce que l'acheteur n'a pas non plus à payer avant de recevoir son produit



Ah bon ? Quand tu achètes pas correspondance tu demande de recevoir l'objet en premier ? 
Non, la logique es que tu paies toujours avant d'avoir un bien.


----------



## clochelune (18 Novembre 2010)

Sly54 a dit:


> C'est la limite du sysème; mais quand on vend par correspondance il faut un minimum de confiance réciproque
> 
> Parce que l'acheteur n'a pas non plus à payer avant de recevoir son produit



oui, et j'ai plutôt confiance là car c'est tout de même l'ami d'une amie (amie que je connais d'une association, en qui j'ai confiance, lui, je ne sais pas! mais à priori j'ai confiance)

ok pour le contre remboursement... ça paraît pas mal!!

bonne journée et merci!


----------



## Quattro (26 Novembre 2010)

Ou 50/50, 50% payé en avance, et le solde à la réception du produit, ou un acompte (souvent le montant de la TVA) et le HT à la réception...


----------



## mistik (29 Novembre 2010)

Et encore de la pub


----------



## tirhum (29 Novembre 2010)

mistik a dit:


> Et encore de la pub


Banni. 
(plus qu'à attendre le nettoyage des modos concernés...)


----------



## t-bo (29 Novembre 2010)

mistik a dit:


> Et encore de la pub



Ce n'est même plus de la pub, mais du spam par un robot


----------



## Toximityx (29 Novembre 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Banni.
> *(plus qu'à attendre le nettoyage des modos concernés...)*


*
*

i-Root  :rateau:


----------



## moky99 (6 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour,

j'ai failli me faire avoir à l'instant avec mon annonce de vente de macbook pro.

Je reçois un mail courtois, avec une adresse et un nom en France qui me propose de payer sur Paypal les 1570 euros nécessaires. J'envoie donc une demande de paiement à l'adresse juliecanson2@gmail.com

Quelques minutes plus tard, je reçois deux faux mails Paypal avec une adresse service_luxembourg@netcourrier.com disant que les fonds ont été virés sur mon compte paypal.

Je n'ai rien reçu bien sûr, la présentation des emails est très approximative, colorée et cette adresse email est référencée sur google comme arnaque à Paypal.

Voilà...


----------



## Toximityx (6 Décembre 2010)

moky99 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> j'ai failli me faire avoir à l'instant avec mon annonce de vente de macbook pro.
> 
> ...



Nous avons pris les mesures nécessaires à la réception de votre message ainsi que d'autres membres par e-mail et avons donc clôturé le compte et expulser la personne agissant à contresens de nos règles en vigueur.

Nous vous remercions encore de votre signalement et n'hésitez pas à nous faire part de tout e-mail frauduleux. 

_Toutes fraudes sont à transférer à forums[at]macg.co (remplacer [at] par @)_


----------



## moky99 (6 Décembre 2010)

Pourquoi masquer son adresse email ?   Je pense qu'il faudrait la rendre publique pour éviter que d'autres honnêtes internautes se fassent avoir. Et aussi afficher le nom, prénom, enfin le maximum de choses figurant sur son compte.

cordialement


----------



## tirhum (6 Décembre 2010)

Une liste, quoi... 
Tu es juriste ?!...


----------



## melaure (6 Décembre 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Une liste, quoi...
> Tu es juriste ?!...



Hé oui l'éternel déséquilibre entre les truands et les victimes. Eux peuvent tout faire et les autres n'ont pas le droit de se défendre ou de se protéger ...


----------



## tirhum (6 Décembre 2010)

Ne recommence pas...
C'est démagogique de ta part, à chaque fois et tu le sais...


----------



## jugnin (6 Décembre 2010)

J'sais pas vous, mais je m'achèterais bien un Melaure...


----------



## Quattro (7 Décembre 2010)

C'est quoi un Melaure ? :rose:


----------



## ice_man59 (8 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour à tous

Je tiens juste à vous signaler qu'il y a des malins qui essayent d'arnaquer d'éventuelles acheteurs.
Je cherche un Macbook et après avoir contacté deux personnes j'ai reperé une arnaque:

Concrètement ceux sont deux Macbook Pro avec configuration matériels différentes,avec des prix différents, *mais avec un numéro de série et ticket de un caisse identique.*...

Voici les liens des deux annonces :

http://occasion.macg.co/showproduct.php?product=87662
http://occasion.macg.co/showproduct.php?product=80302

Faites attention


----------



## Toximityx (8 Décembre 2010)

Je vous ai répondu par e-mail


----------



## kanako (17 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour à tous,
Je suis en train de vendre mon macbook pro,
Est-ce que quelqu'un sait ce que vaut l'envoi contre remboursement vers la suisse ?
Je me dis qu'il devrait pas trop y avoir de problème puisque les suisses n'ont plus de chéquier, à priori la personne paiera en liquide&#8230; Mais je sais pas franchement comment ça fonctionne pour le remboursement. Puis-je avoir confiance ?
merci d'avance pour vos réponses.
L


----------



## mystikchepas (17 Janvier 2011)

Le conseil de base serait de te dire "evites les transactions à l'étrangers..." mais bon la Suisse c'est pas loin mais c'est déjà l'étranger.


----------



## mistik (19 Janvier 2011)

mystikchepas a dit:


> Le conseil de base serait de te dire "evites les transactions à l'étrangers..." mais bon *la Suisse* c'est pas loin mais *c'est déjà l'étranger*.


... sauf pour un Suisse


----------



## Dark Phantom (25 Janvier 2011)

Il y a beaucoup d' arnaques sur les macs Parce que la cote de l'occasion est déraisonnable. La faute principalement aux acheteurs de l'occasion que ça ne choque pas de payer un vieux Mac de deux ans à peine deux cent euros de moins... Eh bien faut pas se plaindre après...


----------



## jugnin (27 Janvier 2011)

Dark Phantom a dit:


> Il y a beaucoup d' arnaques sur les macs Parce que la cote de l'occasion est déraisonnable. La faute principalement aux acheteurs de l'occasion que ça ne choque pas de payer un vieux Mac de deux ans à peine deux cent euros de moins... Eh bien faut pas se plaindre après...



Eh bien, mais cest une bonne remarque, ça Je men vais de suite chourer une bouteille de rhum, parce que cest bien trop cher.


----------



## Dark Phantom (27 Janvier 2011)

Tu as compris ma remarque à l'envers (il faut boire le rhum après le forum)


----------



## mistik (28 Janvier 2011)

Dark Phantom a dit:


> Il faut boire le rhum après le forum ...


surtout pas ... le forum étant déjà un digestif ^^


----------



## melaure (1 Février 2011)

Dark Phantom a dit:


> Il y a beaucoup d' arnaques sur les macs Parce que la cote de l'occasion est déraisonnable. La faute principalement aux acheteurs de l'occasion que ça ne choque pas de payer un vieux Mac de deux ans à peine deux cent euros de moins... Eh bien faut pas se plaindre après...



Je suis bien d'accord, depuis que le Mac est devenu un PC, ça ne devrait plus valoir grand chose au bout de quelques années


----------



## bencordesse (22 Mars 2011)

BOnsoir,

Je voulais vous avertir qu'un internaute répondant au nom de GOTY VALEY tente de faire des arnaques sur les petites annonce du site;

J'ai failli être victime.

Voici son adresse mail: valez20goty@gmail.com 

Il va pretendre vouloir vous acheter votre ordinateur au prix que vous souhaitez, via paypal.

Il va vous donner une adresse, fictive qui ne correspond à pas rien ( recherche page blanche éffectué)

enfin, il va vous demander votre adresse paypal pour faire le paiment. voici le mail que vous aller recevoitr retour de paypal:

Cher (e) Client (e)

Nous vous  informons qu'un montant  de  1330.00 EURO de la part du client valez20goty@gmail.com vous a été versé  sur votre compte paypal et que vous devriez nous envoyez d'abord le numéro de suivi/tracking ou bordereau d'expédition pour que vous soyez crédité vue la distance entre votre acheteur et vous pour la sécurisation de la transaction dans un délai de 24h.

Pour toutes vos questions et suggestions, n'hésitez pas à nous contacter par E-mail exclusivement à l'adresse:
paypalcontrole@sify.com

Note: eBay et Paypal sont responsables pour la perte ou les dommages de l'article une fois que nous recevons le numéro de suivi.
Merci de votre visite sur Paypal®
L'équipe de PayPal


Copyright © 1999-2009 PayPal. Tous droits réservés.
PayPal (Europe) Ltd. est autorisé et réglé par l'autorité de services financiers au Royaume en tant qu'établissement de monnaie électronique al FSA Numéro de Registre: 226056

Ceci est un faux message!!! donc attention, n'envoyez pas votre ordinateur sans avoir d'abord été crédité! Paypal n'agit pas de cet manière. De plus, c'est plutôt Copyright © 1999-2011 PayPal que Copyright © 1999-2009 PayPal...

Donc avis à tout le monde, prenez garde lors de vos transaction si pas de remise en main propre...

A bon entendeur...


----------



## elamapi (23 Mars 2011)

Vous allez tous nous les citer ? L'arnaque au payment paypal ou western union existe depuis des siecles.  C'est bien simple, si quelqu'un vous propose de vous acheter un truc, vous attendez d'avoir l'argent sur botre compte EN BANQUE (pas chez paypal ou autre) et APRES vous envoyez l'objet. Y a pas a tergiverser 50 ans.


----------



## cameleone (24 Mars 2011)

bencordesse a dit:


> BOnsoir,
> 
> Je voulais vous avertir qu'un internaute répondant au nom de GOTY VALEY tente de faire des arnaques sur les petites annonce du site;
> 
> ...



Je confirme, j'ai aussi reçu l'offre du même *Goty Valez* pour la vente de mon iPad 2, même chose : faux mails de Paypal (provenant d'une adresse p.paiement@sify.com...) avec annonce de versement des fonds et demande de numéro de suivi pour leur mise à disposition (*ce que Paypal de fait jamais*). L'adresse donnée est la suivante :
VALEZ GOTY
60 boulevard d'austerlitz 
461 residence enrilise
85000 La Roche sur Yon
Méfiance donc...


----------



## Pascal_TTH (24 Mars 2011)

Dès qu'on met un Mac en vente, on se tape ce genre de mail. En même temps, c'est tellement grossier comme arnaque... Des mails de paypal avec une faute par ligne et des adresses folkloriques. En plus, les mails sont tellement génériques qu'il faut le faire exprès pour ne pas s'en rendre compte. Le vrai acheteur d'un Mac demande des précisions sur l'état de la machine, la raison de la vente, etc. L'arnaqueur met la charrue avant les b&#339;ufs : il est disposé à payer directement sans rien demander tant qu'on envoie vite. Même si vous avez précisé un mode de paiement autre, il propose paypal... Il fait référence à une "facture globale" pour le tout alors que vous vendez un seul objet... 

Première chose à faire, mettre le nom du pseudo acheteur dans google et/ou le contenu de son mail. 

Personnellement, je joue le jeu jusqu'à leur filer un numéro de suivi UPS déjà utilisé.  
Autre astuce : proposer la vente en main propre en invoquant qu'un proche habite pas loin de l'adresse de livraison et que vous êtes justement chez lui avec le Mac.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2011)

Ou mieux : Paiement PayPal non accepté , uniquement virement bancaire .


----------



## Pascal_TTH (24 Mars 2011)

Exactement. Quand on précise uniquement virement et que la personne propose paypal...


----------



## Azaly (30 Mars 2011)

J'ai été "victime" de deux cas comme ça, des personnes qui me demandent directement de leur envoyer le max en me payant par paypal, sans poser de questions ou négocier... c'était trop gros, j'ai de suite compris!

une fois c'était l'inverse, j'ai répondu à une annonce pour un iPhone, la personne me demande comme ça mon adresse et veut m'envoyer l'iPhone par transporteur privé à ses frais... je lui pose une question et elle me renvoie le même mail... bref j'ai trouvé ça louche

de toutes façons mon iMac s'est vendu sur ebay, comme ça pas de problèmes (enfin pas trop...)


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2011)

Toximityx a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Que penses-tu de ce sujet épinglé :  http://forums.macg.co/switch-et-con...topic-central-acheteur-arnaqueurs-405611.html ?



Il faudrait aussi en faire un autre : Supprimer les annonces des vendeurs spéculateurs qui vendent leurs iPad 2 1000 parce qu'ils sont si rares .


----------



## chafpa (30 Mars 2011)

Perso, si je vends c'est un paiement par virement bancaire sinon rien


----------



## haane1 (1 Juin 2011)

MACbook is the best


----------



## tirhum (1 Juin 2011)

haane1 a dit:


> MACbook is the best


Très intéressant...
Au vu de tes autres messages; on peut savoir à quoi tu joues ?!...
Bientôt du spam ?!&#8230;


----------



## Candyce (1 Juin 2011)

Je viens signaler un arnaqueur sur Nancy. Il s'appelle Christopher Tiberi et prétend vendre pas mal de produits apple. Il parait honnête, serviable, gentil et a de la prestance mais il ne faut pas se fier aux apparences (j'en ai fait les frais et je ne suis pas la première). J'ai été contactée par lui par le biais d'une annonce sur leboncoin que j'avais laissée car j'étais à l'époque à la recherche d'un MBA d'occasion. Il nous a soutiré environ 1200 euros avant que l'on se rende compte de l'entourloupe (il nous avait donné des objets de valeur en garantie ainsi qu'une reconnaissance de dette assortie d'une photocopie de sa pièce d'identité).

J'ai donc été voir la police le mois dernier mais l'affaire ne semble pas beaucoup avancer malgré le fait qu'ils aient son adresse et toutes les preuves nécessaires. Apparemment il ne sévit que sur Nancy. Donc faites attention, s'il n'est pas assez malin pour utiliser une fausse identité, il l'est assez pour faire croire que ce qu'il dit est vrai malgré toutes les conséquences que ca peut avoir pour lui...

NB : Evitez l'envoi contre remboursement, ce n'est plus du tout sécurisé. Depuis 4 ans, les chèques ne transitent plus par la poste, elle se contente de remettre le chèque de l'acheteur au vendeur. Ainsi, si c'est un chèque volé, vous l'avez dans l'oignon (je sais de quoi je parle... je les collectionne en ce moment -_-')


----------



## NightWalker (2 Juin 2011)

Qu'est-ce qui s'est passé ? tu as donc payé en contre-remboursement un colis. Qu'est-ce qu'il y avait dans le colis ?
Ou tu es le vendeur, et il t'a payé avec un chèque sans provision ? chèque volé ?


----------



## Candyce (2 Juin 2011)

En fait, il y a deux histoires distinctes.

J'ai changé d'opérateur afin d'acquérir un iphone 4 à 229 euros dans l'espoir de le revendre 550 euros (le prix du marché). J'ai eu plusieurs réponses et par souci d'équité, j'ai choisi le premier. On a convenu d'un envoi contre remboursement (mon père, ancien postier, m'avait assuré qu'il n'y avait aucun risque puisque les chèques transitent par la poste) et j'ai envoyé l'iphone. J'ai encaissé le chèque lorsque je l'ai recu et c'est quelques jours plus tard que la mauvaise surprise a eu lieu : il a été crédité de mon compte pour cause de vol (la véritable propriétaire du chéquier qui se l'était fait voler quelques semaines auparavant a fait opposition). Résultat des courses : un ptit découvert sympathique sur mon compte et plus de téléphone...

Pour la deuxième histoire (qui s'est déroulée une semaine après, autant dire que c'était vraiment, mais alors vraiment pas mon mois), c'était pour l'achat de l'ordi où j'ai fait un chèque d'acompte avec toutes les garanties précitées. Je vous dis pas le moral quand je me suis rendue compte que là aussi, j'allais me faire ******... Vous allez surement me trouver idiote d'avoir donné de l'argent à un parfait inconnu, mais je suis juriste et en théorie, une reconnaissance de dette dans ces cas de figure c'est infaillible... Mais ce n'est qu'en théorie car il faut que les flics se mettent en action et que la personne soit solvable; autant dire que j'ai peu de chance de revoir la couleur de mon argent si durement gagné...


----------



## NightWalker (2 Juin 2011)

Non tu n'es pas idiote... naïve à la limite.

Mais dans le premier cas, puis qu'il a été prouvé que c'était un chèque volé, tu n'avais aucun recours ? J'ai des amis qui travaillent dans la restauration, ils ont bien sur eu des chèques volés. Ils ont porté plainte. Et un jour une personne est venue pour rembourser ses consommations qu'elle a payé avec le chèque volé. Selon la personne, c'est l'accord qu'elle a trouvé avec la justice.

Pour le contre-remboursement, je pensais aussi que c'était fiable. Finalement, pour ce type de transaction, il n'y a pas mieux que la remise en main propre avec paiement en espèce.


----------



## chafpa (2 Juin 2011)

NightWalker a dit:


> Pour le contre-remboursement, je pensais aussi que c'était fiable.


En CR, on émets un chèque au bénéfice de l'expéditeur alors si chéquier volé = dans le baba, si colis ne contient pas l'objet prévu = même punition :rose:


----------



## Candyce (2 Juin 2011)

Pour la plainte, je ne peux rien faire; la personne a aussi usurpé une identité donc, aucun recours possible.

Le CR était fiable à moment, lorsque la poste encaissait les chèques des acheteurs et en émettait en son nom aux vendeurx. Mais ce n'est plus le cas, donc effectivement, seule la remise en main propre est vraiment fiable (à condition que ce soit dans un lieu public évidemment).


----------



## NightWalker (2 Juin 2011)

Candyce a dit:


> Pour la plainte, je ne peux rien faire; la personne a aussi usurpé une identité donc, aucun recours possible.
> 
> Le CR était fiable à moment, lorsque la poste encaissait les chèques des acheteurs et en émettait en son nom aux vendeurx. Mais ce n'est plus le cas, donc effectivement, seule la remise en main propre est vraiment fiable (à condition que ce soit dans un lieu public évidemment).



Tu as une adresse pour envoyer l'article, tu peux donc retrouver à qui appartient l'adresse, tu ne peux pas porte plainte avec ça ? LA police ne peut rien trouver avec l'adresse d'expédition ?

En tout cas merci d'avoir partagé ton expérience... et sincèrement je suis désolé pour toi.


----------



## Candyce (3 Juin 2011)

L'adresse ne correspond pas à grand chose, si ce n'est un immeuble près de Paris où il n'existe pas de propriétaire/locataire portant le nom utilisé par le voleur. Donc je l'ai dans l'os ^^'

J'en ris aujourd'hui mais je peux vous dire que ça a vraiment été dur... En l'espace de 2 semaines j'ai appris que j'avais perdu plus de 1300 euros... Et je ne suis qu'étudiante, ca represente donc 2 des 4 mois que j'ai travaillé pendant l'été; -_-  J'ai vraiment eu du mal à m'en remettre, que ce soit moralement ou financièrement. Heureusement que j'ai pu compter sur mes parents et mon copain; je ne sais vraiment pas comment j'aurais fait...

Ces gens là sont mauvais par nature, ils savent pertinemment à quel point ils peuvent faire du mal et s'en fichent royalement. C'est quand on est fasse à des situations comme celles que j'ai vaincues qu'on s'en rend réellement compte; et franchement, ca fait froid dans le dos !

Tout ca pour prévenir de la malveillance du nancéien Christopher Tiberi et des dangers du contre remboursement !


----------



## NightWalker (3 Juin 2011)

En tout cas merci ces éclaircissements et bonne chance pour la suite...


----------



## Candyce (3 Juin 2011)

Merci beaucoup ! Je vous tiens au courant de la suite des événements !


----------



## White_Psy (19 Juin 2011)

Hello la communauté 
Bon j'ai comme projet d'acheter un mb pro, et j'ai vu une annonce (plus qu'alléchante) sur les petites annonces ebay (LOL), et aujourd'hui je reçois une magnifique réponse, qui serait une magnifique arnaque:
Voici le mail, je demande votre confirmation, mais je suis sûr que ca pue l'arnaque...

" 
Bonjour.

Je suis très heureux que vous êtes intéressé à mon produit!
Je m'excuse pour le retard, mais j'ai eu quelques problèmes avec mon ordinateur.
Le  prix le plus bas que je peux offrir est 800  incluant toutes les taxes  et n'est pas négociable, le prix comprend l'assurance et d'expédition à  votre adresse.
  Date d'achat originale: 04/12/2010 Le produit est nouveau, tous les  emballages d'origine et accessoires + facture et garantie, Le tout livré  dans sa boite d'origine avec la facture associée.
J'ai vécu pendant 2  ans à Paris, en France, mais, malheureusement, a dû vendre la maison et  déménager à London, Royaume-Uni, pour l'instant je suis à Londres, où  il a ouvert un cabinet dentaire.
  Pas le temps pour des réunions avec l'acheteur ou ses amis n'étaient pas d'accord avec ces propositions.
Donc, vous ne pouvez pas faire affaire directement avec l'acheteur!
il n'y a pas de temps pour cette vente, donc je suis en train de vendre en ligne.il ne sera pas un problème parce que je vais livrer le produit si vous voulez acheter. 
  J'utilise cette société a des impôts moins élevés et plus rapide.

1...DPD International... est sans danger pour le vendeur et l'acheteur. 

Voici ma méthode offre: 
A- D'abord vous devez me faire parvenir vos informations d'expédition (votre nom et adresse). 
  1- Après avoir reçu vos informations de livraison, je vais aller à un  endroit DPD et je vais laisser le produit sur votre nom et adresse que  le destinataire prévu. 
B- DPD va vérifier pour voir que l'appareil a été placé avec tous les papiers et de voir qui est légal. 
  2- Vous recevrez une notification de DPD comme une confirmation que le  produit est sous leur garde et aussi, que le produit a été testé. 
C- DPD vérifier le transfert d'argent, et si tout est en ordre, sera de livrer le produit à votre porte. 
  S'IL VOUS PLAÎT LIRE: Très important!
Je recevoir les détails de paiement après avoir vérifié le produit et vous serez d'accord pour garder.
-Le paiement me parviendra, seulement après que vous confirmer que tout est ok! et tester le point.
  -Les détails du paiement restera avec la société jusqu'à ce que vous confirmer que tout est Ok et que vous voulez le garder.
Si  vous souhaitez fermer cette entente aujourd'hui, s'il vous plaît  dites-moi votre nom et adresse et je vais commencer l'expédition!
  Donc, ce n'est pas une opération aveugles, vous pouvez voir le produit  avant de vous décider à les acheter. De cette façon, nous sommes tous  deux protégés: Je sais que j'ai un acheteur sérieux qui a l'argent pour  me payer et vous serez capable de voir et inspecter le produit avant de  les acheter. 
  D. Si pour une raison quelconque, vous ne serez pas satisfait du produit, vous retournez le produit à DPD. 

S'il vous plaît remplir correctement vos coordonnées
Detaills expédition comme ceci: 
Votre Prénom:
  Votre Nom:
Votre Adresse:
Code postal:
Ville:
Pays:
Adresse e-mail 1:
Adresse e-mail 2:
Numéro de téléphone:

Me dire si vous êtes d'accord avec tout cela, si je vais attendre ou je dois trouver un autre acheteur.
  ok?
J'espère être une personne qui veut acheter!
J'attends votre réponse. "


Alors j'ai gagné un bon point pour avoir pu déceler l'arnaque ?


----------



## Sly54 (19 Juin 2011)

White_Psy a dit:


> Alors j'ai gagné un bon point pour avoir pu déceler l'arnaque ?


A 100%


----------



## t-bo (19 Juin 2011)

> Le prix le plus bas que je peux offrir est 800  incluant toutes les taxes



Je me suis arrêté là. Quel *particulier *va te parler de taxes dans une vente d'un produit ? Complément débile. Donc arnaque.


----------



## p.boussaguet (26 Juillet 2011)

ça sent l'arnaque !

Je suis en train de vendre mon MacBook Pro.
Je reçoit un SMS :"J'aimerais savoir si votre Macbook est toujours d'actualité, j'aimerais en discuter avec vous. Voilà mon mail : ......"

Etonnant .... je réponds par mail.

voilà la correspondance :

_Bonjour,
J'accuse réception de votre mail et je tiens à vous dire que je suis intéressé par votre appareil, mais j'aimerais savoir si vous êtes le premier propriétaire de l'appareil? Si vous avez la facture?
 Dans lattente de vous lire._

suite à ma réponse :

_
"merci davoir répondu à mon mail.
je suis convaincu que de votre l'appareil est en bonne état  de  votre l'appareil si bien entretenu après avoir visualisé les différentes photos sur le site tout
 en vous assurant que je compte couvrir tous les frais et je n'arrive pas a vous joindre du au problème de réseaux.
Je compte vous régler par Paypal avec frais de livraison à ma charge.
Svp : je veux un envoi Chronopost OU TNT express sous pochette gonflable durée 2 a  4 jours. Pas de colissimo svp.
Cordialement"_

Je fais remarquer que Paypal entraine beaucoup de frais ... et réponse illico :
_"OK pas de soucis donc faite la somme globale ( les frais de port + le prix de l'appareil ) et vous me faite parvenir la demande de paiement paypal afin que je puisse faire le nécessaire a mon niveau .
J'aimerai que le colis soit envoyé par l'agence Chronopost ou TNT express svp .
le émail de mon Adresse paypal est : xxxxxx34@ymail.com

Adresse de livraison: 130 rue de Lille

Ville: Halluin

Pays: France

Code Postal: 59250 

Destinataire: (au nom de mon coursier  ) Castella xxxxx"_


il s'accroche le gars, je réponds donc :
"Je tiens toutefois à vous signaler que le paquet ne sera expédié quaprès transfert de la somme de mon compte Paypal sur mon compte bancaire. Cela peut prendre quelques jours et vous semblez pressé.
Cordialement."

J'attends sa réponse .... Vous en pensez quoi ??


----------



## t-bo (26 Juillet 2011)

p.boussaguet a dit:


> ça sent l'arnaque !
> 
> Je suis en train de vendre mon MacBook Pro.
> Je reçoit un SMS :"J'aimerais savoir si votre Macbook est toujours d'actualité, j'aimerais en discuter avec vous. Voilà mon mail : ......"
> ...



Arnaque à 100% :

- Il ne s'exprime pas correctement.
- Il veut payer tous les frais de port (lol ?) en chronopost.
- Il semble être pressé.
- Il te fait confiance par e-mail sans même avoir converser.

Et l'adresse où tu envois c'est un mec qui re expedira le colis en Afrique ou autre. Il fait parti de l'arnaque.

Je suis sûr que le paiement Paypal n'arrivera jamais réellement sur ton compte, il va tenvoyer un faux mail. Ou alors avec un compte piraté, possible aussi.


----------



## p.boussaguet (26 Juillet 2011)

Il s'accroche le bougre ! Voilà sa réponse malgré mes doutes à peine cachés :

"_OK pas de soucis donc faite la somme globale ( les frais de port + le prix de l'appareil ) et vous me faite parvenir la demande de paiement paypal a mon adresse : aurore34@ymail.com afin que je puisse faire le nécessaire a mon niveau ._

J'aimerai bien lui mettre la tête dedans !
Je risque quoi à lui envoyer ma demande de paiement Paypal, attendre que la somme soit virée ... si elle l'est un jour. Puis attendre que Paypal me contacte pour me demander de rembourser cette somme. 

Possible de prévenir d'éventuelles autorités ? Tant que l'affaire est en cours ?


----------



## t-bo (26 Juillet 2011)

Tu peux lui envoyer la demande tu risques rien. Je suis curieux de voir comment c'est ficelé après.


----------



## p.boussaguet (26 Juillet 2011)

Apparemment, plusieurs possibilités :
Soit il envoi un faux mail Paypal dans lequel on me demande le n° de suivi afin de créditer mon compte Paypal .... ce que ne fait jamais Paypal.
Soit il a piraté un compte Paypal, me paye, reçoit l'objet et quelques jours plus tard, Paypal me contacte en demandant de rendre cet argent car il provient d'un compte piraté .... et le pire, c'est que je suis obligé de le rendre même si je n'y suis pour rien car c'est Paypal qui s'est fait arnaqué, pas moi en fait.

Le truc, c'est que je ne voudrais pas avoir des frais à la con à payer si cela se passe comme la deuxième possibilité.

L'idéal, connaitre un flic dans la ville de réception du colis, faire tout comme le demande l'acheteur, avec des patates dans le colis bien sûr, et choper le gars à la réception du chronopost.

Fun non


----------



## t-bo (26 Juillet 2011)

S'il te paie vraiment, tu peux toujours annuler le paiement. C'est toi qui recoit...


----------



## Pascal_TTH (26 Juillet 2011)

p.boussaguet a dit:


> Il s'accroche le bougre ! Voilà sa réponse malgré mes doutes à peine cachés :
> 
> "_OK pas de soucis donc faite la somme globale ( les frais de port + le prix de l'appareil ) et vous me faite parvenir la demande de paiement paypal a mon adresse : aurore34@ymail.com afin que je puisse faire le nécessaire a mon niveau ._
> 
> ...


 
L'arnaque, c'est que lui va envoyer une fausse demande. Tu arriveras sur une page frauduleuse qui te dit que tu auras l'argent quand le destinataire aura reçu le portable. Un service qui n'existe bien entendu pas chez paypal... S'il payait normalement par paypal, il suffit de donner un montant et une adresse de compte paypal. Aucun formulaire de demande paypal n'est nécessaire. 
Les autorités ne donnent pas suite à ces arnarques malheureusement. L'adresse de livraison est en général bidon/


----------



## p.boussaguet (26 Juillet 2011)

l'adresse de livraison est un hotel à côté de Lille.
C'est dommage de ne pas pouvoir le piéger. La procédure serait pourtant simple.


----------



## NightWalker (26 Juillet 2011)

p.boussaguet a dit:


> C'est dommage de ne pas pouvoir le piéger. La procédure serait pourtant simple.


Je te déconseilles fortement, car il peut se retourner contre toi.


----------



## p.boussaguet (27 Juillet 2011)

Et un SMS de plus .... Il attire les mouches à m...e ce MacBook !!


----------



## pointman (28 Juillet 2011)

hello, i'm sorry, but i'm not french, this guy bought my macbook pro and my iphone, he got the package this morning, but still no news about the money...what i should do now?go to the police or gendarmerie?or should i go there?please help


----------



## t-bo (28 Juillet 2011)

If you sent your macbook pro & iPhone before to get the money: your fault.


----------



## NightWalker (28 Juillet 2011)

pointman a dit:


> hello, i'm sorry, but i'm not french, *this guy bought *my macbook pro and my iphone, he got the package this morning, but still no news about the money...what i should do now?go to the police or gendarmerie?or should i go there?please help



But who ?


----------



## pointman (28 Juillet 2011)

aurore34@ymail.com , anyway i'm so lucky, he refused the package, i think he got scared when i told him i'll go to the police, i will have back my macbook and the phone tomorrow, anyway yes was my bad...feel so lucky guys!lol...anyway, u guys know where i can sell my iphone and macbook, i just know le bon coin..thank you


regards P


----------



## p.boussaguet (28 Juillet 2011)

Content d'avoir indiqué le mail ce cet escroc ! Un de sauvé.


----------



## NightWalker (28 Juillet 2011)

pointman a dit:


> aurore34@ymail.com , anyway i'm so lucky, he refused the package, i think he got scared when i told him i'll go to the police, i will have back my macbook and the phone tomorrow, anyway yes was my bad...feel so lucky guys!lol...anyway, u guys know where i can sell my iphone and macbook, i just know le bon coin..thank you
> 
> 
> regards P



You can drop it here. But still, you will have to her very careful. But where do you leave ? Why don't you try to sell them near where you leave ?


----------



## pointman (31 Juillet 2011)

i live in Dinan, Brittany, well i don't know a lot of people here..that's why..


----------



## NightWalker (31 Juillet 2011)

pointman a dit:


> i live in Dinan, Brittany, well i don't know a lot of people here..that's why..



I just realized that I used leave instead of live :rose: 

Have you tried eBay ?


----------



## Benjamin875 (31 Juillet 2011)

Je vous informe d'une probable arnaque dans les petites annonces.
C'était pour un iPad 2 à un prix assez bas. Le mec avait l'air très réglo, je l'ai même eu plusieurs fois au téléphone (un 09). De plus, il précisait dans son annonce qu'une remise en main propre était possible.

Le problème c'est que ce numéro de téléphone je l'ai vu au moins 3-4 fois sur des annonces différentes et le mec avait à chaque fois une nouvelle adresse paypal et un nouveau pseudo.

J'ai failli faire affaire avec lui. Payement par paypal. Mais comme par hasard son compte est bloqué (j'ai tenté de faire affaire plusieurs fois avec lui et à chaque fois son compte était bloqué !) ce qui fait qu'il me redirigeait vers un virement bancaire ...

Je ne sais pas trop quoi en penser mais le simple fait de changer d'adresse paypal et de pseudo n'inaugure rien de bon.


----------



## Candyce (6 Août 2011)

Benjamin875 a dit:


> Je vous informe d'une probable arnaque dans les petites annonces.
> C'était pour un iPad 2 à un prix assez bas. Le mec avait l'air très réglo, je l'ai même eu plusieurs fois au téléphone (un 09). De plus, il précisait dans son annonce qu'une remise en main propre était possible.
> 
> Le problème c'est que ce numéro de téléphone je l'ai vu au moins 3-4 fois sur des annonces différentes et le mec avait à chaque fois une nouvelle adresse paypal et un nouveau pseudo.
> ...



Pourquoi ne pas convenir d'un rendez vous dans un lieu très fréquenté dans ce cas ? S'il refuse ça lèvera le doute concernant sa fiabilité. Mais surtout; ne lui dis pas d'où tu viens, histoire de voir comment il réagit et quel bobard il va inventer


----------



## chafpa (6 Août 2011)

Benjamin875 a dit:


> Je vous informe d'une probable arnaque dans les petites annonces.
> C'était pour un iPad 2 à un prix assez bas. Le mec avait l'air très réglo, je l'ai même eu plusieurs fois au téléphone (un 09). De plus, il précisait dans son annonce qu'une remise en main propre était possible.


Continuez à perdre votre blé dans les PA pour économiser 4 sous et 5 centimes 

Une fois revenu de vos déboires, vous serez (beaucoup) plus vigilant et ne regretterez pas à acheter du neuf dans un magasin en béton ou un site sur le Net "sûr"  ........


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai déposé une PA pour un iPod touch, j'ai été contacté  par un acheteur qui souhaite payer par paypal. Je n'y connais rien à ce moyen de paiement, j'ai vendu une seule fois un objet par internet et la vente a été faite en main propre. Est-ce que quelquun pourrait m'expliquer simplement paypal ( sans mettre un lien vers le site, parce que j'y suis allé et ça n'est toujours pas clair ) merci.


----------



## t-bo (11 Août 2011)

Matyu a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai déposé une PA pour un iPod touch, j'ai été contacté  par un acheteur qui souhaite payer par paypal. Je n'y connais rien à ce moyen de paiement, j'ai vendu une seule fois un objet par internet et la vente a été faite en main propre. Est-ce que quelquun pourrait m'expliquer simplement paypal ( sans mettre un lien vers le site, parce que j'y suis allé et ça n'est toujours pas clair ) merci.



C'est un moyen de paiement par carte bleue. Tu peux envoyer de l'argent à un particulier, tout comme en recevoir. 

Ce n'est pas un intermédiaire (blocage de l'argent...etc.), ils ne garantissent pas tes transactions.

Paypal est en soi très bien sécurisé, c'est à toi de faire attention à qui tu envoi ou tu recoi de l'argent. Et à vérifier par toi même la présence de l'argent sur ton compte.
Au final que du bon sens...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2011)

Merci. Donc si j'ouvre un compte paypal en indiquant mes coordonnées bancaires l'argent est crédité directement sur mon compte bancaire ou est-ce que ça reste sur paypal ? De toutes façons si je décide d'ouvrir un compte paypal je n'envoie rien avant de m'être assuré que le virement a bien été effectué. Je peux comprendre qu'on puisse ne pas être dispo pour un RV pour remettre l'objet en main propre mais je suis pas super au point avec les moyens de paiement sur le net. Merci de ta réponse en tous les cas, je vais une nouvelle fois bien lire ce qui est dit sur le site paypal et on verra.


----------



## t-bo (11 Août 2011)

Une fois payé, l'argent se trouve d'abord sur ton compte Paypal. Faudra que tu fasses une demande de virement sur ton compte bancaire si tu veux "vraiment" l'argent.

Généralement l'arnaque s'arrête à l'envoi du paiement, enfait que tu ne recevras jamais, et le faux acheteur te montrera une fausse page.

Il faut que tu tapes toi même : paypal.fr dans ton navigateur et tu te connectes à ton compte, et là tu verras si tu as bien l'argent.


----------



## Houly (30 Août 2011)

Merci beaucoup d'avoir averti les gens pour cette arnaque.
J'ai était contacté par cet arnaqueur ce soir, pour un ordinateur que je vends en petite annonce.

J'ai eu un gros doute car il m'a dit qu'il voulais un envoi en chronopost express, et qu'il payerait par Paypal peu importe le montant des frais de port.

J'ai donc comme à mon habitude vérifier son e-mail avec Google et par chance je suis tombé sur ce sujet et j'en suis très heureux.

Pour l'envoi moi il me parlait d'une adresse à NICE.
Et sont e-mail était bien aurore34@ymail.com

Surtout si quelqu'un est contacté par ce type, abandonner de suite c'est de l'arnaque !!!


----------



## chafpa (30 Août 2011)

Très bien d'alimenter ce topic d'arnaqueur avec rapidité


----------



## Flocoon (6 Septembre 2011)

Merci à tous pour avoir mentionné aurore34@ymail.com, qui vient de me contacter pour la vente de mon Asus Transfmer.

Maintenant le fun va pouvoir commencer


----------



## BenjaminV (27 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour, voici ce que j'ai reçu dans mes messages privés. Bien que la personne dise que ce ne soit pas une arnaque... ça pue l'arnaque à 10km surtout que j'avais précisé que j'étais étudiant moi-même .

Pour info l'utilisateur est NEROZ






Bonjour,

J'ai vu sur le forum que tu cherchait un mac. Je suis étudiant, et je bénéficie d'une réduction pour l'achat d'un ordinateur. N'ayant pas l'utilité car comme je suis étudiant je n'est pas non plus les moyen, j'ai envie de faire profité une personne de ce bon de réduction.

Il faut compter entre 50 et 75 euros de réduction sur un mac suivant la configuration que vous voulez.

Ce n'est pas une arnaque, mais je suis un fan d'apple, et j'aimerais vraiment que quelqu'un profite de cette réduction.

Le mac est bien évidement neuf et vous sera livré par apple

si vous voulez le contact téléphonique est envisageable

Cordialement


----------



## m1ke (13 Octobre 2011)

Perso je lui demanderai ce que je dois faire, histoire de voir


----------



## kolargol31 (17 Novembre 2011)

Il va te demander de lui envoyer le montant total pour passer commande  ben voyons... Puis 50 c est pas énorme du tout!


----------



## Candyce (18 Novembre 2011)

D'autant plus qu'il suffit de lui scanner un certificat de scolarité pour qu'il puisse bénéficier de l'AOC ou de l'apple store éducation... La commande n'a pas besoin d'être au nom de l'étudiant...


----------



## macbookeur75 (18 Décembre 2011)

Dans un applestore il faut imperativement que l'etudiant se presente avec sa carte de l'annee en cours, valide et une piece d'identite

Apple distribue pas des reduc a tout va comme ca


----------



## t-bo (18 Décembre 2011)

J'ai deja commandé sur des sites AOC avec les Liens des ecoles qui etait accessible sans probleme, publiquement. (aujourd'hui ca ne l'est plus).

Sans etre etudiant, ca ma permis davoir 13%, et Apple n'a rien vérifié. Et ne verifique que très rarement d'ailleurs .


----------



## slurp236 (6 Janvier 2012)

En ce moment sur le bon coin on trouve ça :

http://www.leboncoin.fr/informatique/272618574.htm?ca=12_s

Des écran 27 thunderbold vendus par lot de 10 à 350 euros ou bien 550 euros à l'unité...

Le vendeur est enregistré en tant que professionnelle avec un numéro de siret.

J'ai laisser un message sur l'annonce et une personne m'a rappelé  en me disant qu'il fallait que je fasse une demande par mail avec la quantité exact. Après m'être exécuté j'ai reçu un email me demandant de faire un virement bancaire et qu'une fois celui ci validé je pouvais venir chercher le matérielle ou bien qu'il pouvait m'être expédié. 

 Voila, ça à l'aire bien suspect :mouais:

 Le vendeur a aussi mis une annonce avec des macbook air à des prix imbattable :

http://www.leboncoin.fr/informatique/272698319.htm?ca=12_s

http://www.leboncoin.fr/informatique/272681307.htm?ca=12_s

Qu'est ce que vous en pensez ?


----------



## kolargol31 (6 Janvier 2012)

pour ma part je pense que cela sent pas bon du tout 

peut être tu reçevra du matos mais alors une sale copie coupée à la hache je pense!


----------



## t-bo (6 Janvier 2012)

Lol, arrêtez de rêver.... Et ne soyez pas attirer par l'appât du gain. (dans ce cas le gain d'argent économisé)


----------



## chafpa (7 Janvier 2012)

Fais ce que tu veux mais cette société a été créé le 1er janvier 2011 avec un capital minuscule 

- http://www.manageo.fr/fiche_info/529896334/16/g-i-e.html

- http://www.societe.com/societe/g-i-e-529896334.html


----------



## slurp236 (7 Janvier 2012)

G I E
SARL GIE
GROSSISTE IMPORT EXPORT
Siret 529 896 334 Rcs Melun
TVA : FR 52529896334
www.gie77.com
Port: 06 98 37 89 89 / 06 99 62 12 72
Fax : 03 86 64 54 19

 Oui je confirme ne commandez surtout rien à cette personne c'est une grosse arnaque.

 J'ai google ses coordonnées et il y'a plusieurs personnes qui se sont fait escroquer avec des écrans télé apparemment jamais reçu.


----------



## fdelmas92 (23 Février 2012)

Bonjour à tous,
je suis en train de faire revenir un colis tout juste parti de chez moi il y a une heure.
Quel idiot ! Deux faux mails de paypal m'indiquant qu'une certaine somme allait être versée sur mon compte et qu'elle serait débloquée dès l'envoi du numéro de colis... à Paypal bien sûr !
Même si je me sens idiot, je vous assure que c'est bien fait ! Voici l'adresse de l'arnaqueur :

ivan25desire@live.fr

Il était pressé le gars ! :

"Je suis en attente de vos nouvelles

Je voudrais savoir si vous avez pu effectuer l'envoi aujourd'hui comme convenu

Ci joint mon adresse de livraison:


MEZIANE DALILA
3 ALLEE DES TISSERANDS
77181 COURTRY
FRANCE

cordialement"

Ben voilà. Un homme averti en vaut deux !
Bonne journée


----------



## Fraaldr45 (21 Mars 2012)

Bienvenue sur Trans Colis Sous Régionale

Trans Colis Sous Régionale

trans-colis-sous-regionale@hotmail.fr

Bonjour, 



Je vous envoie ce mail pour vous informer que j'ai récupéré auprès de (Mr X)

un Imac Avec tous ses documents en règles avant son voyage. Sous l'autorisation du  propriétaire  , il vous sera livré à votre adresse suivante :

Votre adresse....


Aussi pour vous confirmer le RDV prévu. 



Alors dès qu'on sera à votre adresse je vous contactera par téléphone pour que vous puissiez venir nous chercher donc je vous pris de bien vouloir garder votre téléphone sur vous. 

 Je profite de cette occasion pour vous informer que le paiement se fera par un Chèque Postale c'est à dire par un reçu d'un  Mandat Cash Urgent de la poste. 

Elle est beaucoup plus fiable et bien sécurisé et de plus il ne s'agit pas d'un paiement à l'avance mais plutôt d'une déposition du montant d'achat en liquide auprès de la poste. Et aussi nous aurons une attestation du paiement.

Alors voila pour l'établissement du mandat il vous faut juste vous rendre à la poste avec l'espèce des X et puis vous demander a effectué un mandat cash urgent sur les coordonnées que votre propriétaire vous donneras. Alors le dépôt d'argent à la poste sera couronner par un reçu comportant des codes confidentiel de retrait à ne transmettre  qu'au bénéficiaire du mandat alors voila vous garderai avec soins ce reçu et c'est seulement à la livraison c'est à dire le jour du rdv en face du Imac après l'avoir essayer et vérification des papiers si tout est ok pour vous, vous allez me remettre simplement le reçu du mandat contre l'Imac mais dans le cas contraire ou il ne vous conviendrais pas, ce qui m'étonnera beaucoup car il est en très bon état, vous repartez a la poste annuler le mandat et retirer vous sous



Donc si vous êtes vraiment intéresser par le Imac et d'accord avec mes conditions alors contacter ddès réception du message, votre propriétaire afin de lui demander les coordonnés a savoir : Nom, Prénom, Pays sur lesquelles vous irez effectuer le mandat cash urgent a la poste.





 A VOTRE SERVICE 24/24


----------



## Fraaldr45 (21 Mars 2012)

Adresse du Vendeur pour un iMac 27.

daviddurand30@hotmail.fr


----------



## gto55 (26 Mars 2012)

bencordesse a dit:


> BOnsoir,
> 
> Je voulais vous avertir qu'un internaute répondant au nom de GOTY VALEY tente de faire des arnaques sur les petites annonce du site;
> 
> ...


Suite à la mise en vente de mon macbook pro sur macge, j'ai reçu une offre puis un email de confirmation identique de nurettin25karsli@gmail.com
Pas de confirmation sur paypal.fr

Acheteur à signaler amha...


----------



## alorslabravo (4 Mai 2012)

Bonjour, le pb c'est qu'ils/elles peuvent créer des adresses mail à la pelle.
Des acheteurs non fiables, un peu plus malins que ceux qui envoient un copié/collé "veuillez m'envoyez une facture à paypal ect..."
- mietheburgster1@gmail.com : escroc
- jackjesus9@gmail.com : escroc
- meziane25dalila@gmail.com : escroc
- gracedevaine@gmail : doutes+++

Bonne journée


----------



## ctob92350 (20 Mai 2012)

Je confirme en tant que vendeur pour l'adresse ivan25desire@gmail.com. 

J'ajoute qu'il semble passer également par l'adresse ivan25yann@gmail.com. 

J'ai été contacté avec ces 2 mails, même demande, mêmes tournures de phrases bateau, mêmes fautes d'orthographes. 



fdelmas92 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> je suis en train de faire revenir un colis tout juste parti de chez moi il y a une heure.
> Quel idiot ! Deux faux mails de paypal m'indiquant qu'une certaine somme allait être versée sur mon compte et qu'elle serait débloquée dès l'envoi du numéro de colis... à Paypal bien sûr !
> Même si je me sens idiot, je vous assure que c'est bien fait ! Voici l'adresse de l'arnaqueur :
> ...


----------



## Dupont28 (11 Juillet 2012)

Previens tout de suite les annonceurs


----------



## 20sang (23 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour à tous !

Une annonce particulièrement intéressante sur Mac G :
Macbook pro 2012  13"; core i7; 2,9 ghz; ssd avec clavier qwerty qui a deux mois et....des mini panneaux solaires (histoire d'assécher le poisson plutôt que le noyer !?) pour 935 proposée par un certain Frédéric Blanpain

ATTENTION

risque d'arnaque important à mon avis ! je m'explique :

J'ai donc envoyé un message à ce monsieur lui expliquant que son annonce m'intéressait et que je souhaitais une remise en main propre avec paiement en espèce pour plus de sécurité et au vu du nombre d'hameçonnage pour ce genre de produit

Sa réponse n'a pas tardée
"Bonsoir" en en tête (envoyé à 14h!)

il me ré-explique son annonce à l'identique (merci je sais lire)

puis  "paiement se fera par virement"  "je vous communiquerais le numéro de suivi du transporteur une fois le paiement effectué" puis qu'il faut que je me dépêche quand même parce qu'il a d'autres propositions.....

Bref, chacun voit midi à sa porte mais pour moi.... ça pue l'arnaque!

A+


----------



## t-bo (29 Juillet 2012)

Entre la config. et le prix annoncé, il ne faut pas aller plus loin. Faites marcher votre bon sens avant de croire à l'affaire du siècle...


----------



## 20sang (29 Juillet 2012)

Il est vrai que pour tout achat le bon sens est de mise, et si certains sont très "naïfs"(ceci dit sans intention péjorative), il est aussi des escrocs très malins qui se perfectionnent  (ici pas de fautes d'orthographes, ni d'histoire de pays étranger....)
C'est bien pour cela que j'ai posté ce message Thithobus....c'est a dire éviter que certains ne tombent dans le panneau.
En ce qui me concerne je ne suis pas né de la dernière pluie.


----------



## t-bo (29 Juillet 2012)

Pourtant tu as fait preuve de naiveté toi même, car tu n'aurais déjà pas dû le contacter, rien que le prix aurait du te stopper !

Et à partir de là, pas d'arnaque possible.


----------



## melaure (30 Juillet 2012)

thibotus01 a dit:


> Pourtant tu as fait preuve de naiveté toi même, car tu n'aurais déjà pas dû le contacter, rien que le prix aurait du te stopper !
> 
> Et à partir de là, pas d'arnaque possible.



Il est aussi possible que le vendeur ait fait une erreur de saisie. Ca arrive chez des gens parfaitement réglo ... Il a juste vérifié.


----------



## 20sang (5 Août 2012)

Naïveté...pas vraiment, plutôt une vérif comme le précise Mélaure.
Vois tu Thitobus, il m'arrive de demander des infos supp pour vérifier une intuition, puis si cela se confirme je signale l'annonce au site comme étant "suspicion de fraude"....that's it.

Après j'en fais pas non plus une mission mais juste quand je cherche précisément un produit et que je tombe sur plein d'annonces farfelues, ça me gonfle...donc je signale et pour signaler il faut un minimum d'info....sinon on te répond "les info en notre possession ne nous permettent pas de confirmer le caractère frauduleux de cette annonce"

C'est sûr qu'avec des gens comme toi qui ont l'air de se dire : "ils ont qu'à être moins naïfs" ça fait pas vraiment avancer les choses et le bonheur des escrocs potentiels...."si vous avez compris merci de laisser les naïfs tomber dans le panneau s'il vous plait..."

Bref, fin de la discussion en ce qui me concerne!


----------



## t-bo (6 Août 2012)

Quand des gens répondent à des annonces avec des prix affichés digne du Père-Noël, oui je préfère les laisser dans leur bêtise car ils ne font aucun effort de reflexion.

"L'erreur de frappe", c'est une bonne excuse personnelle pour contacter l'arnaqueur, et espérait de tout coeur qu'on est tout de même tombé sur une excellent affaire.

Si les internautes réfléchissaient un minimum il y aurait beaucoup moins de victimes d'arnaques.

Ca peut paraitre méchant, mais c'est la vérité.


----------



## jogary (6 Août 2012)

Regardez la dernière ligne de l'annonce !  MDR !  :rateau: 
Provenance ( comme d'habitude : Abidjan )


----------



## ziguidy (16 Septembre 2012)

hi  !    oui   cette arnaque  est  assez  courante   sur  le  net  depuis   pas  mal de temps et suit quelques  variantes    selon  les  domaines   abordés   elle change   le  principe est le même   un  paiement bidon et vous  avez  ensuite  tous  les bonheurs !  avec  votre banque   
en  tant  qu'artiste   peintre j'ai  l'honneur  d'avoir  personne  souhaitant 3 toiles  à  acheter  sur  mon site  , elle souhaitait  me  faire   chèque  d'un  montant  supérieur  pour  moult  raison  toujours   plausibles ;et  moi   je  devais  lui  faire  la  différence  sur  le  trop  perçu  et  lui  adresser   les  toiles .   cela  n'a  pas   fonctionné   car  il ya   un  paiement  par  carte   simplement   par  chèque  surtout de  l'étranger   mieux  vaut quelque  soit  le  domaine  faire  une  demande  à  la  banque  de  la  solvabilité  du  compte avant de faire  encaissement   cela  prend  environ  1  mois  donc soyez  prudent  sur  vos ventes  sur  internet  et  aussi  sur ce  que  l'on  peut  acheter   également


----------



## t-bo (16 Septembre 2012)

Moi je viens de voir ca sur twitter : http://unjourvous.tumblr.com/post/31589561555/un-jour-vous-serez-arnaques-sur-ebay

Une "excellente" arnaque apparemment sans faille à l'heure actuelle.


----------



## jogary (16 Septembre 2012)

Toutes les 10 mn il y en a 10 de plus ! IP = le plus souvent ABIDJAN.

Grosses arnaques : 

http://www.leboncoin.fr/voitures/367036800.htm?ca=12_s

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xwjrtfOQJpk


----------



## JeffZeze (21 Septembre 2012)

Pour ma part me suis fait arnaquer par un membre de ce forum (depuis banni), c'est dur pour le moral, et c'est surtout long d'attendre. J'ai la chance de connaître des avocats et m'être fait aider dans mes démarches. Je suis pourtant quelqu'un de prudent mais je suis mal tombé ; maintenant il ne me reste plus qu'à croiser les doigts pour être remboursé intégralement, ce qui n'est pas toujours gagné...


----------



## Polux Inc. (9 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour, je souhaiterais m'acheter un macbook pro d'occasion  et j'aurais aimé avoir votre avis sur cette annonce : http://www.leboncoin.fr/informatique/371312032.htm?ca=4_s 
Ca me paraît peu cher pour une machine achetée il y a un mois...


----------



## chafpa (9 Octobre 2012)

Pas fort en français le vendeur : 3 fautes d'orthographe dans une si courte description. :rose:


----------



## Polux Inc. (9 Octobre 2012)

C'est vrai je n'avais même pas fait attention ! Mais d'après vous c'est crédible ou pas comme offre ?


----------



## chafpa (9 Octobre 2012)

Poses-toi la question : Est-ce que j'accepte de perdre 400  un mois après l'achat ? 

Pas clean du tout. Puisque tu sembles être de Caen comme le vendeur, provoques un rendez-vous pour te faire une idée.


----------



## jack-from-souss (9 Octobre 2012)

Pas forcément une arnaque, j'ai acheté mon mbp 13" d'occasion  alors qu'il avait 3 semaines pour 800 euros. Le mec me l'a vendu avec facture et attestation de vente donc si c'est une vente en main propre, je vois pas de problème.


----------



## t-bo (10 Octobre 2012)

Non pas forcément arnaque, mais possible que le vendeur ne soit pas très net concernant l'achat du matériel. Tu deviendrais complice au niveau de la loi. Mais bon...


----------



## Polux Inc. (10 Octobre 2012)

Ok merci beaucoup pour vos réponses, je vais essayer de contacter le vendeur histoire de voir, quelles sont les différentes choses à vérifier pour être sûr que l'ordinateur fonctionne bien et qu'il n'y a pas de vices cachés ?


----------



## jack-from-souss (10 Octobre 2012)

Polux Inc. a dit:


> Ok merci beaucoup pour vos réponses, je vais essayer de contacter le vendeur histoire de voir, quelles sont les différentes choses à vérifier pour être sûr que l'ordinateur fonctionne bien et qu'il n'y a pas de vices cachés ?



Contacte le, s'il est ok pour une remise en main propre, tu y vas avec un pote à toi ou qq'un d'autre. Tu le testes, tu vérifies qu'il est en bon état, vérification de la facture, tu regardes qu'elle est bien à son nom (tu lui demandes sa carte d'identité, y' a pas de mal) et tu lui demandes aussi qu'il fasse une attestation de vente (pas obligatoire mais c'est mieux).

Comme je l'ai dis précédemment, j'ai acheté le mien à 800 euros alors qu'il n'avait que 3 semaines parce que le mec n'arrivait pas à se faire à osx.
Prend juste les précautions qu'il faut, faut pas être trop parano.


----------



## jogary (10 Octobre 2012)

jack-from-souss a dit:


> et tu lui demandes aussi qu'il fasse une attestation de vente (pas obligatoire mais c'est mieux).



+ 1 et vrai ! Quand j'ai vendu mon imac en 2010 d'à peine un an, je lui ai fait une facture (certificat de vente sur l'honneur ) signée accompagnée de la facture originale.


----------



## ThibaultPG (14 Janvier 2013)

alorslabravo a dit:


> Bonjour, le pb c'est qu'ils/elles peuvent créer des adresses mail à la pelle.
> Des acheteurs non fiables, un peu plus malins que ceux qui envoient un copié/collé "veuillez m'envoyez une facture à paypal ect..."
> - mietheburgster1@gmail.com : escroc
> - jackjesus9@gmail.com : escroc
> ...




Merci pour ces mails, j'ai put éviter l'arnaque de meziane!


----------



## love_laurie (16 Mars 2013)

Attention arnaque sur les petites annonces du forum Macgene! 

L'annonce a été supprimée, mais je ne serai pas surpris qu'elle soit repostée
Cela fait 2 semaines qu'elle apparait sur le site

Il s'agit d'un MBPr à 900e 
La personne utilise des photos d'un MBP, pas crédible, et argumente par mail qu'il s'agit du dernier MBPr 
Son adresse email est mentionnée sur un site d'un pays de l'Est, comme par hasard en rapport avec des prêts d'argent

Je lui écris un email pour dire que son annonce n'est pas correcte, et peut porter à confusion, ses réponses : 

*******************************************
*
godetemmanuel6@gmail.com *

Bonjour
je viens de vous lire pour votre réponse à la vente de mon macbook
retina 13 pouces acheté le 20/01/2012 à Fnac.
Le produit est dans un état exceptionnel de marche

IL à pour caractéristiques:

Ecran : 13,3
Dimensions :
Hauteur : 1,9 cm
Largeur : 31,4 cm
Profondeur : 21,9 cm
Poids en kg : 1,62 Kg
Processeur : Intel Core i5
Vitesse du processeur : 2,5 GHz Turbo Boost jusqu'à 3,1 GHz
Mémoire RAM : 8 Go DDR3
Capacité du disque dur : 256 Go SSD
Carte graphique : Intel HD 4000
Résolution de la webcam : 720p
Lecteur de cartes mémoire : SDXC
Communication sans fil : Wifi 802.11n + Bluetooth 4.0
Connecteurs : 3 USB 3.0, Sortie Mini DisplayPort, 1
HDMI, Port d'alimentation MagSafe, 2 Ports
Thunderbolt, entrée et sortie audio

OS X Mountain Lion

Adaptateur secteur MagSafe 2
Prise secteur murale
Cordon d&#8217;alimentation

La raison de la vente est l'achat d'un macbook pro 17 pouce.

Je vous le laisse à  900&#8364;
Tous les factures sont à l&#8217;appui. Numéro de série y comprit

En ce qui concerne le règlement j'aimerai que le payement se fasse par
un virement bancaire.
Pour ce qui est de la livraison je suis disposer à vous faire un
envoi, les frais de port seront à ma charge.Vous deviez juste me faire
parvenir votre adresse afin que je puisse faire le dépôt du colis à la
poste et une fois le virement effectuer je vous donnerai le code de
suivi du matériel que vous allez récupérer une fois à destination.
Cordialement

Claude MONTERAU


********************************

Ma réponse : blabla, le MBPr a été commercialisé en octobre 2012, et votre facture date de janvier 2012, impossible que cela soit un retina

(Je rentre dans son jeu), Ok pour la transaction, n'habitant pas loin, je préfère faire le déplacement et vous payer en main propre

********************************

*godetemmanuel6@gmail.com                 *
je vois qu'on ne se comprend pas fraudais qu'on laisse la vente.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h30 ----------


Heureusement qu'ils sont encore un peu stupide et maladroit


----------



## johndu13 (4 Octobre 2013)

Candyce a dit:


> Pour la plainte, je ne peux rien faire; la personne a aussi usurpé une identité donc, aucun recours possible.
> 
> Le CR était fiable à moment, lorsque la poste encaissait les chèques des acheteurs et en émettait en son nom aux vendeurx. Mais ce n'est plus le cas, donc effectivement, seule la remise en main propre est vraiment fiable (à condition que ce soit dans un lieu public évidemment).






tu es juriste .... et tu fais ce genre de choses..... je comprend mieux que mes histoire personnel en justice soit traiter de cette facon par la justice


----------



## NightWalker (5 Octobre 2013)

johndu13 a dit:


> tu es juriste .... et tu fais ce genre de choses..... je comprend mieux que mes histoire personnel en justice soit traiter de cette facon par la justice



Qu'est-ce que c'est que ce sous-entendu ??? elle est juriste ??? 
Elle a plutôt été victime d'une arnaque...


----------



## tonrain (5 Octobre 2013)

J'aime ce petit message moi:

Raison de la vente: achat d'un MacBook Pro 17 pouces.

Sachant qu'ils ne sont plus en vente chez Apple...


----------



## johndu13 (5 Octobre 2013)

je sous entends ce que j 'ai dis 


je comprends mieux comment sont traiter et par qui sont traiter  mes histoires perso que j'ai actuellement au tgi


----------



## NightWalker (6 Octobre 2013)

johndu13 a dit:


> je sous entends ce que j 'ai dis
> 
> je comprends mieux comment sont traiter et par qui sont traiter  mes histoires perso que j'ai actuellement au tgi





johndu13 a dit:


> tu es juriste .... et tu fais ce genre de choses..... je comprend mieux que mes histoire personnel en justice soit traiter de cette facon par la justice



Mais où est-ce marqué que "Candyce" est juriste ? et qu'est-ce que tu veux dire par "et tu fais ce genre de choses" ?

Tout ce que j'ai trouvé dans ces postes est qu'elle parlait de l'arnaque qu'elle a subit et des conseils ?


----------



## Locke (6 Octobre 2013)

NightWalker a dit:


> Mais où est-ce marqué que "Candyce" est juriste ? et qu'est-ce que tu veux dire par "et tu fais ce genre de choses" ?
> 
> Tout ce que j'ai trouvé dans ces postes est qu'elle parlait de l'arnaque qu'elle a subit et des conseils ?



C'est mentionné ici...




Candyce a dit:


> En fait, il y a deux histoires distinctes.
> 
> J'ai changé d'opérateur afin d'acquérir un iphone 4 à 229 euros dans l'espoir de le revendre 550 euros (le prix du marché). J'ai eu plusieurs réponses et par souci d'équité, j'ai choisi le premier. On a convenu d'un envoi contre remboursement (mon père, ancien postier, m'avait assuré qu'il n'y avait aucun risque puisque les chèques transitent par la poste) et j'ai envoyé l'iphone. J'ai encaissé le chèque lorsque je l'ai recu et c'est quelques jours plus tard que la mauvaise surprise a eu lieu : il a été crédité de mon compte pour cause de vol (la véritable propriétaire du chéquier qui se l'était fait voler quelques semaines auparavant a fait opposition). Résultat des courses : un ptit découvert sympathique sur mon compte et plus de téléphone...
> 
> Pour la deuxième histoire (qui s'est déroulée une semaine après, autant dire que c'était vraiment, mais alors vraiment pas mon mois), c'était pour l'achat de l'ordi où j'ai fait un chèque d'acompte avec toutes les garanties précitées. Je vous dis pas le moral quand je me suis rendue compte que là aussi, j'allais me faire ******... Vous allez surement me trouver idiote d'avoir donné de l'argent à un parfait inconnu, mais je suis *juriste* et en théorie, une reconnaissance de dette dans ces cas de figure c'est infaillible... Mais ce n'est qu'en théorie car il faut que les flics se mettent en action et que la personne soit solvable; autant dire que j'ai peu de chance de revoir la couleur de mon argent si durement gagné...



Message http://forums.macg.co/8719962-post84.html

...mais je ne comprends pas moi non plus la réaction de *johndu13* ?  Elle précise aussi qu'elle est étudiante et a bien été victime par 2 fois d'une arnaque.


----------



## NightWalker (7 Octobre 2013)

Merci Locke...


----------



## johndu13 (7 Octobre 2013)

post 84 elle dis être juriste .


il n'y a rien a comprendre . j'ai un soucis avec la justice actuellement 
je comprend mieux les décisions qui ont était donné et la motivation qui a était mis en place 
quand on voit le genre de personne qui les prends et les décisions quelle prends


----------



## Locke (7 Octobre 2013)

johndu13 a dit:


> ...post 84 elle dis être juriste...



C'est bien le message que je cite.



johndu13 a dit:


> ...il n'y a rien a comprendre . j'ai un soucis avec la justice actuellement
> je comprend mieux les décisions qui ont était donné et la motivation qui a était mis en place
> quand on voit le genre de personne qui les prends et les décisions quelle prends...



Ta réponse est sibylline et n'a rien à voir avec le problème que cite *Candyce* !  Tu ferais mieux de te défouler sur les personnes qui te posent problème, mais pas sur un membre que tu ne connais pas.


----------



## NightWalker (8 Octobre 2013)

Locke a dit:


> Ta réponse est sibylline et n'a rien à voir avec le problème que cite *Candyce* !  Tu ferais mieux de te défouler sur les personnes qui te posent problème, mais pas sur un membre que tu ne connais pas.



Exactement...


----------



## johndu13 (8 Octobre 2013)

je ne m'acharne sur personne 

que ce soit candice (très charmant prénom au passage) ou tartanpion ou gerard ou therese ça ne change rien 

il y a bien une personne qui s'est faite arnaquer et qui dis être juriste ....


et je fais simplement une remarque au vue de la profession,de la personne et des problème que je rencontre 

inutile de relever et d'en parler pendant  2 pages


----------



## NightWalker (9 Octobre 2013)

johndu13 a dit:


> il y a bien une personne qui s'est faite arnaquer et qui dis être juriste ....



Et alors ??? 
Parce qu'on est juriste on ne peut pas se faire arnaquer ??? le plus important dans cette histoire n'est pas tant le fait qu'elle se fasse arnaquer, mais la façon dont elle se fait arnaquer. Et le fait de partager cette expérience permet aux autres personnes intéressées par des achats par correspondance.




johndu13 a dit:


> inutile de relever et d'en parler pendant  2 pages



Quand il y a ce genre de sous entendu...


----------



## blackmoumoune (28 Septembre 2014)

Juste pour signaler que ce vendeur me semble assez louche.

Trouvé suite à une recherche de mac pro sur leboncoin, le Mac Pro est basé à Lille. 

Son adresse mail est thomascaldwell68_@_hotmail.com (sans les underscore_).







Vu le prix du mac pro, ce n'est pas étonnant.


----------



## Tuncurry (28 Septembre 2014)

blackmoumoune a dit:


> Juste pour signaler que ce vendeur me semble assez louche.



C'est pas louche, c'est 100% du fake. des annonces de mecs en angleterre ou en pologne/tcheque, etc. pullulent sur le net, surtout pour les annonces de matériel musical (effets, tables de mix, macpro, etc.) et c'est toujours les memes parametres : prix attractif, urgence du vendeur, impossibilité de voir le matériel, souvent basé dans un endroit différent, paiement sans aucune garantie;;;


----------



## blackmoumoune (28 Septembre 2014)

Assurer que c'est 100% du fake me paraît un poil trop affirmatif.
J'aurais dit 99,99 ! 

Cela dit, heureux que ça puisse éventuellement servir à quelqu'un...


----------



## Tuncurry (29 Septembre 2014)

blackmoumoune a dit:


> Cela dit, heureux que ça puisse éventuellement servir à quelqu'un...



Il faut savoir écouter ses intuitions et les signaux faibles. Même s'il reste 0,1%, tu auras la tentation de rater une affaire et les escrocs jouent sur cette faille. Ca ne fonctionne pas avec tout le monde évidemment mais sur la masse, il y aura toujours quelqu'un.
Je pense que des qu'on a un doute, même minime, il faut soit imposer ses conditions, soit renoncer, sauf si on aime le jeu...


----------



## ERAVS (20 Janvier 2015)

Bonsoir, 
n'étant pas sûr de l'endroit où j'ai posté mon premier message je vous le retransmet dans ce post :



> J'ai besoin de vous concernant un futur achat:
> 
> Je vais acheter à un particulier sur Leboncoin un macbook pro retina 13'', NEUF SOUS BLISTER (donc pas de soucis d'occasion).
> Le problème étant que le numéro de série donné par le vendeur m'indique que l'ordinateur est enregistré depuis fin novembre 2014, donc deux petits mois.
> ...


----------



## Locke (21 Janvier 2015)

ERAVS a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> n'étant pas sûr de l'endroit où j'ai posté mon premier message je vous le retransmet dans ce post :


Ton message de base est ici... http://forums.macg.co/threads/achat-macbook-pro-retina.1260137/#post-12834633


----------



## kaos (31 Mars 2015)

Entre vendeurs craintifs et acheteur méfiants ... Pas facile tout ça

Apres avoir voulu acheter un iphone d'occasion, nous nous étions entendu d’échanger nospapiers d'identité (scan) pour une vente par correspondance.
Je me suis fait usurpé mon identité / Plusieurs semaines plus tard, c'est un pauvre jeune homme qui a acheté un mac (jamais reçu) a une personne portant mon nom dans un autre département que j'ai eu sur mon TEL fixe (après ses recherches)
Histoire rocambolesque / je passe les détails

Il est donc entré en contact avec moi et je lui ai fournit mon dépôt de plainte ... Pas de news depuis


----------



## shina (31 Mars 2015)

j'en ai marre des personnes voulant acheter mon iphone qui ne viennent pas au RDV...
Hier sur facebook, un mec que ma ville voulait l'acheter et on s'était donné rdv à côté d'une banque, quand je suis arrivé je lui ai envoyé un message sur facebook qu'il a vu et n'ayant aucune réponse je suis partie 10min après l'heure prévu pour le rdv. 
Je n'ai toujours pas de nouvelle d'ailleurs.  

ça m'énerve car du coup les autres acheteurs potentiels ont été voir ailleurs... 
Maintenant je ne bloque plus rien pour personne... c'est premier arrivé premier servi.


----------



## kaos (31 Mars 2015)

Tu as bien raison, il faut simplement mettre des options et garder contact avec les 3 premiers acheteurs et jouer le jeu en cas de vente et leur notifier qu'il n'est plus dispo


----------



## shina (31 Mars 2015)

Exactement, maintenant je vais faire comme ça. 
J'ai remis une annonce sur le bon coin (ça la fait remonter sur la 1ere page comme ça).


----------



## kaos (1 Avril 2016)

J'ai été contacté par 2 acheteurs suspect et je souhaite partager leur fabuleux "Modus operendi"

*Le premier* me demande de lui envoyer des photos d'un objets en vente ici méme alors que l'annonce contiens déjà des photos. Il me demande en plus le prix ferme.
Rapidement, il me dis qu'il est à l'étranger et que son employeur lui rembourse 50% de l'achat, bla bla bla ...

Chelou car l'annonce dont il me parle est une Carte Firewire PCI à 2.50.
Pour le Fun, je l'ai fais piétiner par mail afin qu'il s'enfonce comme il faut comme si il s'agissait d'une vente de 1000 euros 

*Le deuxième*, dis chercher n'importe quel mac assez vieux dans une annonce [Acheteur]
Je le contacte et lui liste les Mac's que j'ai, leur Spec's et le prix que j'en veux.
Rapidement, la discutions s'oriente autour de fichiers textes en langue Arabe, fait sous un logiciel Text que je ne connais pas mais qui existe, il souhaite m'envoyer ces fichiers afin que je les ouvres et il me dis qu'il payeras un tres bon prix pour les Mac's et les logiciels nécéssaires / le tout avec une signature de traducteur maitrisant 6 ou 7 langues.

Aucune question sur ma position géographique, ou sur l'état des machines ..


Voilà ....


----------



## melaure (1 Avril 2016)

Par curiosité, j'ai voulu voir tes annonces, mais à priori on ne peut pas rechercher par nom de vendeur ...


----------



## kaos (1 Avril 2016)

C'est pourtant marqué en Gros  c'est ma signature !


----------



## ArseniK (1 Avril 2016)

Kaos à tout hasard tu pourrais me donner ton avis pour la vente de mon Mac? je sais pas si je suis trop élevé ou trop bas tout ça pour le vendre j'aurai besoin de 2,3 conseils


----------



## kaos (1 Avril 2016)

Bien sur pas de soucis, déjà le site Mac2sell devrait te donner une fourchette + ma comparaison avec d'autres annonces similaire. (bien lire car parfois un accessoire ou un SSD peuvent changer la donne ...


----------



## ArseniK (1 Avril 2016)

merci 
justement j'ai fait la cote et tout ça et apparemment on me dit qu'il est 10 fois trop cher...
la configue :
le retina late 2014
I7 4790K a 4Ghz
8 go de base + 16Go crucial en tram donc 24
3To en FD
R9 m295X a 4Go donc
magic mouse, trackpad et keyboard.

MAC2SELL me le met a 2990€ sans le trackpad et je l'ai mis a 2899€ 
tu en penses quoi?


----------



## kaos (1 Avril 2016)

On passe en MP pour ne pas poluer le fil ...


----------



## ArseniK (1 Avril 2016)

ca roule


----------



## Christian 1954 (9 Mai 2016)

Tiens celle la elle est bonne 

https://www.leboncoin.fr/informatique/964112314.htm?ca=16_s

Alors j'ai envoyer un email par le bon coin pour rigoler et voila la réponse


Bonne réception de votre réponse a mon annonce sur Leboncoin . Je vous confirme que la vente de mon Ordinateur 
Apple MacBook Pro Rétina 15 Pouces
APPLE  neuf dans son emballage
est encore d'actualité, le prix est bien de 600€ ferme y compris la Livraison. Je le vends car je ne m'en sert pas ,mais avant tout propos je tiens à vous dire que je suis actuellement en déplacement  pour des raisons professionnelles . 
Je vous présente donc le 
MacBook pro écran rétina,APPLE , encore sous garantie 
Processeur
2,7 GHz Intel Core i7 Quad Core
Mémoire
8 Go en 1600MHz DDR3
Cartes Graphiques
Intel HD Graphics 4000 1024 Mo
Nvidia GeForce GT 650 M 1024 Mo
Système
Mac OS X 10.9 Mavericks
Installation 10.10 Yosemite sur demande
Entrées et Sorties
2 Prises USB 3
2 Prises Thunderbolt 1
1 Prise HDMI
1 Prise Casque
1 Lecteur de carte SDXC
Accessoires inclus
Chargeur Magsafe 2 85W
Adaptateur Thunderbolt vers Firewire 800
Adaptateur Thunderbolt vers Ethernet Gigabit RJ 45
Stockage
Disque SSD 500 Go
Boîte complète et facture Apple Store.
PARFAIT ETAT !!!NEUF
Disponible sur le  MacBook:
-Une copie de ma carte d'identité et
-toutes la facture d'achat ,son carton,puis les manuels d'utilisation.
Alors si toujours intéressé réunissez les 600€ ou si vous les avez déjà, contactez-moi à nouveau en me laissant uniquement vos coordonnées comme suit (nom+prénoms,adresse, code postal,numéro de portable) et rapidement je les transmettrai au livreur (a qui vous remettrez le paiement après essai) pour une éventuelle livraison en main propre à partir de demain  suivant votre disponibilité.
en attente de vous lire.


----------



## kaos (9 Mai 2016)

ça vaudrais presque le coup de faire venir le "livreur" 

Ahhhh le bon vieux coup du "je suis à l'étranger" , vas y continue les mails pour parier a quel moment le mot "Western union" va apparaitre 
A mon avis c'est pour le prochain mail ...


----------



## Christian 1954 (9 Mai 2016)

Surtout faut être con pour vendre un truc 600euros alors que ça vaut au moins 2000 euros


----------



## kaos (9 Mai 2016)

Oui pourtant y'a un truc qui pourrais tenir la route c'est l'apple care jusqu'en 2016 avec un OS Mavrick
La localisation pourrait etre aussi crédible "Auch"

Moi ce qui me fait tilter c'est direct le truc "je suis à l'étranger" ça c'est a chaque fois une belle embrouille.

Qui sait peut être un Allergique aux ordinateurs ?


----------



## Christian 1954 (10 Mai 2016)

Non c'est pas clair moi dans le mail je lui dis que je suis d'Auch aussi donc faire venir un transporteur dans la meme ville c'est stupide mdr


----------



## kaos (10 Mai 2016)

Christian 1954 a dit:


> Non c'est pas clair moi dans le mail je lui dis que je suis d'Auch aussi donc faire venir un transporteur dans la meme ville c'est stupide mdr





Christian 1954 a dit:


> Non c'est pas clair moi dans le mail je lui dis que je suis d'Auch aussi donc faire venir un transporteur dans la meme ville c'est stupide mdr




Oh génial ! vas y fonce, juste pour Fun 

Moi je suis tombé sur un mec qui m'envoyait comme un mail type en me demandant le prix ferme (je vendais) et il était a l'etranger , et bla bla et sion employeur prenait en chage 50% de l'achat .... sauf que c'était une carte PCI à 6 euros MDR

je me suis éclaté par mail, le mec était persuadé tenir une cible facile ...
Normal, rapidement c'était a moi de fournir des infos et un paiement pour les douanes bla bla bla ...

Au moins pendant ce temps là, il arnaquais pas d'autre gens (quoi que) et j'ai pu le signaler (aussi efficace que de pisser dans un violon pour gagner 2Db)


----------



## Christian 1954 (10 Mai 2016)

ça m'emmerde un peu qu'il connaisse mon adresse mail....


----------



## kaos (10 Mai 2016)

Il est préférable d'avoir au moins 2/3 adresses mails 1 pour le travail 1 pour la famille/privé et une adresse pour le Net

En cas de doute signal l'annonce au bon coin mais ils ne feront rien du tout en te disant qu'ils n'ont pas moyen de vérifier si il y a fraude.

J'ai signalé une annonce d'une Carte MicroSD de 512MB (ce qui n'éxiste pas encore) et c'est ce qu'ils m'ont répondu (paye tes abrutis)


----------



## melaure (10 Mai 2016)

Oui crée toi une adresse poubelle chez Google, Yahoo, netc, ... et amuses-toi !!!


----------



## Christian 1954 (10 Mai 2016)

Alors la suite

j'ai envoyer une adresse mail et la réponse et toujours celle la



Alors si toujours intéressé réunissez les 600€ ou si vous les avez déjà, contactez-moi à nouveau en me laissant uniquement vos coordonnées comme suit (nom+prénoms,adresse, code postal,numéro de portable) et rapidement je les transmettrai au livreur (a qui vous remettrez le paiement après essai) pour une éventuelle livraison en main propre à partir de demain  suivant votre disponibilité.
en attente de vous lire.

Visiblement il veut absolument mon adresse et mon tel ........


----------



## melaure (11 Mai 2016)

Donne l'adresse d'un voisin que tu aimes pas !


----------



## ness_Du_frat (23 Novembre 2016)

J'ai lu avec beaucoup d'intérêt les messages du fil, étant souvent acheteuse sur le bon coin (ou d'autres sites similaires) et eBay, et vendeuse. Je vois que les arnaques sont toujours un peu les mêmes, et que le boncoin est toujours aussi peu réactif... ( Je leur avais signalé il y a quelques années un gars qui vendait des MacBook Pro avec un lien sur son site où il fallait donner son mot de passe PayPal, ils m'ont répondu qu'ils ne voyaient pas le problème. Autant dire que ma réponse a été gratinée, et qu'ils se sont ensuite empressés de gicler l'annonce, mais voilà, c'est souvent des choses du style, et j'entends beaucoup parler autour de moi de gens qui se sont fait arnaquer, et c'est bien dommage. Je trouve bien qu'il y ait ce fil, du coup.

Par contre, après, ça donne l'impression que dès que quelque chose n'est pas cher, il faut s'en méfier. Alors oui, en effet, il faut rester vigilant, mais perso, j'ai acheté tout mon matos Apple (et autre, mais là on est sur macgé) d'occasion à des prix défiant toute concurrence. Il suffit de tomber sur la bonne affaire, l'affaire peut-être un peu "chelou" mais qui reste légale (donc pas du vol, hein. M'étant fait voler deux ordis, un iPad, un iPod, je suis hyper sensible à ça).

En fin d'année, plein de départements dans certaines entreprises n'ont pas "crevé le budget". Du coup, qu'est-ce qui se passe ? S'ils ne crèvent pas le budget, on leur donne moins de fric l'année suivante. Qu'est-ce qu'ils font ? Ils achètent du matériel informatique. Qu'ils revendent ensuite "neuf sous blister pas ouvert sans facture" (ben évidemment, ils ne peuvent pas donner la facture, hein) J'ai eu mon Apple Pencil à 50€ comme ça.

Il y a les mecs pétés de thunes qui s'achètent un ordi, voient que finalement non, c'est pas exactement ce qu'ils voulaient, et ça les saoule de passer des jours à essayer de vendre, et comme ils y connaissent rien, leur annonce, c'est genre "mac Mini" avec une pauvre photo, et évidemment, personne les contacte parce que le prix est dérisoire et que tout le monde pense à une arnaque.

Il y a aussi les ventes "de rage" : "mon mec m'a quittée, je vends les cadeaux qu'il m'a offert". 
Bref, tout ça pour dire, bas prix ne rime pas obligatoirement avec arnaque, même si évidemment il faut rester très vigilant.

Arnaque PayPal courante : "vous devez envoyer l'objet pour débloquer les fonds". Non. "Vous devez acheter des bons pour pouvoir livrer à l'étranger (ou un truc du genre)", là encore, non. 

Et en effet, moi dès que ça part dans des délires de "scannez-moi votre pièce d'identité avec une attestation sur l'honneur que bla-bla-bla", c'est niet. C'est la porte ouverte au vol d'identité.

Pour le moment, j'ai bien dû faire une bonne cinquantaine (voire plus) de transactions sur le boncoin ou l'équivalent suisse, avec des envois, et jamais je n'ai été arnaquée. Il y a eu un doute une fois, le mec faisait le mort, et là, mauvais plan pour lui (surtout que c'était un truc cher, alors j'allais pas laisser passer ça), j'avais payé par chèque donc j'avais évidemment son adresse, son nom, son téléphone, son mail, tout le reste, je lui ai envoyé un gentil petit email (au bout de six ou sept e-mails sans réponse et d'une dizaine d'appels "filtrés") dans lequel je lui exposais point par point tout ce que j'allais faire et comment j'allais commencer par le pourrir sur facebook auprès de mes 4600 amis, parmi lesquels devaient bien se trouver pas mal de ses amis à lui, et bizarrement, là, tout de suite, hop, ça a été l'envoi le plus rapide de toute l'histoire de l'humanité, avec un prétexte bidon que j'ai eu le bon cœur d'accepter comme excuse même si je savais bien qu'il avait "tenté le coup". Des fois, une petite menace, un petit coup de bluff (je savais que je ne pouvais rien contre lui, mais lui ne le savait pas, par contre, en effet, je pouvais le pourrir, et ça, je ne m'en serais pas privée, j'avais même des potes parisiens prêts à aller lui casser la figure), et ça passe bien avec les "arnaqueurs du dimanche".

Enfin voilà, je me suis dit qu'une expérience un peu plus nuancée pouvait aussi être intéressante pour ce fil 

Si jamais quelqu'un à des questions précises sur PayPal, qu'il n'hésite pas, une de mes amies y travaille, donc je peux lui demander des choses spécifiques, y a rien de mieux pour avoir une réponse rapide et claire.


----------



## jacghit (24 Novembre 2016)

Ce n'est pas une réponse, mais l'histoire d'une nouvelle arnaque :
Voilà ce qui m’est arrivé. Désolé, c’est un peu long, encore que j’ai énormément simplifié.

Donc, Je publie cette annonce sur « Le Bon Coin » : Vend iPhone 6, gris, excellent état (pas de rayures) dans sa boite d’origine, 64 Go, OS version 10.1, écouteurs inclus, coque de protection, dock de chargement Apple avec câble USB. Prix : 450 €

Quelqu’un est intéressé et m’envois ce mail :
comme convenue j'ai effectuer la transac2on via paypal sur votre compte paypal de 477 euros sur votre adresse mail paypal qui est:xxxx@gmail.com
voici mes coordonnées pour l'envoi du colis
Voici mon adresse de livraison; 11, avenue des impressionnistes 44200 Nantes
Nom: Zou
Prénom: Silvie
Pays: France
Ville: Nantes
Code postal: 44200

merci de faire l'envoi chronopost 13 uniquement demain en journée passe une belle soirée
cordialement

bonjour suis passe vous informe que j'ai bien reçu le colis de la main des agents de chronopost a mon domicile merci encore une fois passe une belle journée”)
cdt

paiement d'un montant de €477,00EUR au bénéfice
de xxxx@gmail.com
a été initié par la cliente Zou Silvie (silvasimoes1@outlook.com) .Le paiement sera sur votre
compte PayPal dès que vous aurez donné votre accord.

L'acheteuse m'écrit :
svp pouvez vous me donne vos informa2ons de votre compte Icloud (Pseudo...............mot de passe......) afin de pouvoir désactive votre compte sur le portable merci pour votre compréhension

c’est pour juste desactive le portable et une fois finir de re2re le compte icloud je vais laisser un message ici pour que vous puissiez change de mot de passe de votre cote svp sinon sans cela je pourrais pas me connecte sur le portable car il est bloque dans ma main presentement

Je refuse de lui adresser mon Apple ID et je suis un peu étonné de la tournure de sa phrase et son français approximatif et je lui adresse ce mail : Je vous l’ai déjà dit, je l’ai débloqué avant de vous l’envoyer. Ceci me permet de rajouter que je reste un peu méfiant sur notre transaction. Déjà, vous vous appelez Silvie au lieu de Sylvie et quand je recherche une Silvie Zou, avenue des impressionnistes à Nantes, les recherches me disent qu’elle est inconnue et n’a pas de n° de téléphone. Votre français est aussi un peu curieux. Enfin et dernièrement, si rien ne marche, je vous demande de me renvoyer l’iphone et ses accessoires.

A nouveau de Paypal : Bonjour Jacques XXXX, Nous avons accusé bonne réception du numéro de suivi PZ 320 040 700 FR
Cela m’est également confirmé par l’acheteuse

Je reçois un mail de Paypal venant de l’adresse « srvclientp.traitement@gmail.com » et confirmant l’achat et le paiement :
de votre transaction avec Zou Silvie le ledit numéro est correct et que sa vérification a été approuvée par notre service informatique aussi que le client a accepté de laisser la transaction suivre son cours.

REMARQUE: Nous vous informons que vous devez activer votre compte PayPal au niveau International en vous acquittant d'un montant de €300,00 EUR qui serviront aux frais d'authentification de votre compte. PayPal tient à vous rassurer que vos fonds vous seront crédités une fois que votre compte PayPal sera authentifié.

Le compte PayPal du client(e) Zou Silvie étant domicilié en Suisse a pour devise le CHF, en France est domicilié le vôtre et a pour devise l'EURO.
Il est Toujours de Paypal donc impossible de virer le CHF sur un compte qui utilise l'EURO n'étant pas authentifié, raison pour laquelle nous vous demandons d'authentifier votre compte PayPal afin de pouvoir rentrer en possession de vos fonds dans les plus brefs délais .

Pour le règlement des €300,00 EUR, vous devez vous rendre dans
un kiosque à tabac afin d'acquérir deux recharges PCS de 150,00 EUR , et nous faire parvenir les codes de rechargement pour activer votre compte PayPal international et recevoir vos fonds au plus tard ce Soir .

Après avoir informé le client(e) Zou Silvie , elle vous a effectué un rajout de €300,00 EUR afin de ne pas pénaliser la transaction, étant donné que votre compte PayPal n'est toujours pas authentifié et que le rajout provient du compte du client(e) Zou Silvie les fonds vous seront crédité après que vous ayez authentifié votre compte PayPal. Le solde de votre virement après avoir authentifié votre compte sera
de €777,00 EUR.

Pour trouver un point de vente PCS proche de votre localité cliquez ici.
Détails du Virement PayPal
Montant du paiement: €477,00 EUR Taxe reversée: €300,00 EUR 
Réf Transaction: ABC2-DHMH- M3G6-8NA6-FGZU

—————

Puis, je reçois 2 nouveaux mails dont les adresses d’envoi différentes m’inquiètent (provenance : service.paypalepay1@ymail.com, puis un autre mail provenant de srvclientp.traitement@gmail.com) :

Ce message provient de la compagnie Paypal, vous devez vous rendre dans un kiosque à tabac ou chez un Buraliste afin d'acquérir une recharge PCS de 300 Euros ( soit deux coupons PCS de 150 Euros ) et nous faire parvenir les codes de rechargement pour activer votre compte PayPal à l' international et recevoir vos fonds au plus tard avant ce Soir .
on tiens à vous informé que le client(e) Zou Silvie vient de nous envoyé le code de sa référence PCS qui est 590A53917F; donc il ne vous reste qu'à rempli votre part d'ou s'agit de nous envoyé
les références du code de rechargement PCS pour que nous puissions activé votre compte Paypal et débloque vos fonds qui sont de 777 Euros. C'est une méthode pour protéger les acheteurs et les vendeurs

Confirmé :Votre nouveau solde est de €777,00 EUR

le CHF, en France est domicilié le vôtre et a pour devise l'EURO.
Dés que vous nous faite parvenir le code de référence de la recharge PCS ( code de rechargement). votre compte Paypal sera crédité dans les heures qui suivent.
Note: Ebay et PayPal® sont responsables une fois le code de rechargement PCS est reçu sur notre adresse de messagerie.
Merci de votre visite sur Paypal®
L'équipe de PayPal

Je leur ai envoyé ce mail en retour : j’ai bien noté vos phrases en français approximatif et les fautes d’orthographes. Je n’ai nullement envie de vous envoyer 2 coupons PCS de 300 € dont je ne vois pas l’utilité sinon arnaqueuse. Le contrat a été rempli de mon coté puisque l’acheteuse a confirmé la réception de son achat.

En cas de défaut de paiement, voulez-vous demander à l’acheteuse de me renvoyer le colis (iPhone 6 et ses accessoires).
En l’absence de réponse de votre part ou de celle votre client Zou Sylvie, je déposerai une plainte à la gendarmerie et à la Police

En conclusion : ceci renifle l’arnaque à plein nez. Je perd probablement mon iPhone 6, mais déjà, je me suis pas fait arnaqué de mon Apple ID et mot de passe, ni de 300 € en coupons PCS. On se console comme on peut !!
Voyez-vous autre chose à faire ? (Me retourner contre Chronopost ?)
Je croyais avoir été vigilant en vérifiant les adresses d’envoi, mais sûrement pas assez;
Je vous envois cette histoire pour vous dire d’être beaucoup plus méfiant que moi


----------



## ness_Du_frat (24 Novembre 2016)

Oui, malheureusement, c'est la fameuse arnaque dont je parlais, avec l'histoire d'acheter des bons pour débloquer les fonds. Tu n'as jamais été en contact avec PayPal... Avec PayPal, l'argent est sur le compte immédiatement. Il n'y a pas de numéro de suivi, d'attente de confirmation, de coupons à acheter, etc.
Je pense que tu ne peux rien faire du tout, mais tu as bien fait de ne pas donner ton ID ni le mot de passe, et évidemment, de ne pas acheter les coupons, car tu aurais perdu cet argent en plus du reste.
Pour info, j'ai trois comptes PayPal, un compte pro, un compte en francs suisses, un compte en euros. J'ai pu sans problème payer avec mon compte en francs suisses des trucs en euros, et vice versa, ca ne change rien, PayPal fait la conversion automatiquement. La seule chose qui change avec l'histoire de l'authentification du compte, c'est pour faire le retrait sur le compte en banque.
Tu peux essayer de voir avec Chronopost, ou tu peux faire comme moi et bluffer, tu peux évidemment déjà porter plainte à la police, qui seront tenus de se rendre à son domicile (où ils ne trouveront bien entendu personne, à mon avis),  mais ne laisse pas passer ca.


----------



## jacghit (25 Novembre 2016)

ness_Du_frat a dit:


> Oui, malheureusement, c'est la fameuse arnaque dont je parlais, avec l'histoire d'acheter des bons pour débloquer les fonds. Tu n'as jamais été en contact avec PayPal... Avec PayPal, l'argent est sur le compte immédiatement. Il n'y a pas de numéro de suivi, d'attente de confirmation, de coupons à acheter, etc.
> Je pense que tu ne peux rien faire du tout, mais tu as bien fait de ne pas donner ton ID ni le mot de passe, et évidemment, de ne pas acheter les coupons, car tu aurais perdu cet argent en plus du reste.
> Pour info, j'ai trois comptes PayPal, un compte pro, un compte en francs suisses, un compte en euros. J'ai pu sans problème payer avec mon compte en francs suisses des trucs en euros, et vice versa, ca ne change rien, PayPal fait la conversion automatiquement. La seule chose qui change avec l'histoire de l'authentification du compte, c'est pour faire le retrait sur le compte en banque.
> Tu peux essayer de voir avec Chronopost, ou tu peux faire comme moi et bluffer, tu peux évidemment déjà porter plainte à la police, qui seront tenus de se rendre à son domicile (où ils ne trouveront bien entendu personne, à mon avis),  mais ne laisse pas passer ca.


Je suis le conseil et je voulais déjà le faire : j'ai déposé une plainte à la police


----------



## ness_Du_frat (25 Novembre 2016)

Tiens-nous au courant, surtout ! J'espère vraiment que tu pourras récupérer quelque chose...


----------



## jacghit (25 Novembre 2016)

Suite à un fil que j'ai lu plus haut et qui en gros dit que c'est être un peu con de vendre dans ces conditions, je précise que,
1) La vente devant se faire par l'intermédiaire de Paypal, j'ai donc établi une facture sur Paypal
2) Paypal m'a donné son accord. Il s'agissait probablement d'une réponse d'un faux Paypal, mais comment cela s'est-il passé puisque j'ai établie cette facture avec mon adresse personnelle de compte Paypal
3) Je n'ai envoyé l'iPhone qu'après que le "faux" (?) Paypal m'ait confirmé avoir reçu la somme que je demandais
4) Je l'ai envoyé par Chronopost qui m'a envoyé un reçu disant que le colis avait été remis en main propre à l'acheteur
Donc, sûrement un peu con, mais ce genre de post n'a rien pour remonter le moral d'un arnaqué !


----------



## Jura39 (25 Novembre 2016)

Vous auriez du vérifier votre compte Pay pal avant l'envoi du colis 

Dommage de voir que des personnes se font encore avoir


----------



## jacghit (25 Novembre 2016)

J'ai déjà dit que j'étais un peu con. Pas la peine d'en rajouter, même si c'est dit élégamment 
Je répète que je ne me suis pas méfié car un (faux ?) Paypal m'a envoyé un accusé de réception


----------



## ness_Du_frat (25 Novembre 2016)

Mais tu t'es connecté à ton PayPal pour envoyer la facture ou tu as juste donné ton adresse ou un lien avec ton adresse ?
Je pense que de toute manière ça ne change rien, ils auraient pu choper quoi qu'il en soit, ils avaient juste besoin de ton adresse mail et d'un mail bien fait qui avait la gueule d'un mail PayPal...
Mais en effet, l'argent est viré immédiatement sur le compte PayPal. Moi, à chaque fois, même si je sais que c'est bien PayPal, je me connecte pour vérifier que l'argent est bien là et pas "en attente". Je ne sais pas pourquoi mais c'est arrivé une ou deux fois avec des remboursements que je doive donner mon accord pour être remboursée, et du coup l'argent n'arrivait pas, et je m'en étonnais, et au final, je voyais que la transaction attendait mon ok. Des fois, c'est pas clair...

Tu pourrais nous poster le mail d'accusé de réception de PayPal ? (en enlevant tes infos personnelles) ce qui m'intéresse surtout ce sont les champs mail cachés dans les entêtes. Je ne sais pas si tu sais les afficher ? Je ne me rappelle plus la procédure exacte, ça dépend de ton serveur de mail.


----------



## Sly54 (25 Novembre 2016)

ness_Du_frat a dit:


> …ce qui m'intéresse surtout ce sont les champs mail cachés dans les entêtes. Je ne sais pas si tu sais les afficher ? Je ne me rappelle plus la procédure exacte, ça dépend de ton serveur de mail.


Dans Mail : menu Présentation / Message -> tous les en-têtes


----------



## ness_Du_frat (25 Novembre 2016)

Je pense qu'on verra ainsi clairement que ce n'était peut-être pas une adresse PayPal, mais une adresse genre un truc qui se fait passer pour PayPal... Je viens de recevoir les éternels messages de félicitation (une seule) de colissimo qui indique qu'on a un colis au bureau de poste et qu'il faut appeler jusqu'à 7 fois le numéro marqué au-dessus pour aller chercher son paquet ou je ne sais quoi. Eux, évidemment, c'est super mal fait, dès qu'on clique sur l'adresse on voit que ce n'est pas colissimo, mais là avec l'en-tête du message, on pourra voir la provenance et tout.
Perso, je me suis fait piquer mon adresse mail, qui envoie des spams, et c'est bien chiant car il n'y a rien à faire. Mon compte n'a pas été piraté, ils ne se sont pas connectés à ma messagerie ou quoi que ce soit, non, ils utilisent mon mail pour envoyer des spams. Et évidemment, je me suis renseignée partout pour savoir comment arrêter ça, ce n'est pas possible. Un ami informaticien m'a dit de laisser tomber, que c'était peine perdue, que lui aussi, on lui avait piqué une de ses adresses et que ça faisait 10 ans qu'elle envoyait des spams...
Donc il n'est pas du tout impossible qu'ils aient cloné une vraie adresse appartenant à PayPal pour envoyer ce genre de mails de confirmation, mais on va voir derrière qu'ils sont quelque part en Côte d'Ivoire ou je ne sais où...


----------



## Jura39 (25 Novembre 2016)

Faut être naïf , pour ne pas reconnaitre une adresse , qu'elle soit de PayPal ou de votre banque


----------



## daffyb (26 Novembre 2016)

Jura39 a dit:


> Faut être naïf , pour ne pas reconnaitre une adresse , qu'elle soit de PayPal ou de votre banque


L'adresse de l'expéditeur ne garantit AUCUNEMENT qu'il s'agisse de l'expéditeur réel. 
Avec n'importe quel serveur SMTP tu peux envoyer un mail avec un champ expéditeur qui dit tout et n'importe quoi.
Hier, j'ai reçu un mail en @impot.gouv.fr avec un lien dans le mail en .ru


----------



## Jura39 (26 Novembre 2016)

daffyb a dit:


> L'adresse de l'expéditeur ne garantit AUCUNEMENT qu'il s'agisse de l'expéditeur réel.
> Avec n'importe quel serveur SMTP tu peux envoyer un mail avec un champ expéditeur qui dit tout et n'importe quoi.
> Hier, j'ai reçu un mail en @impot.gouv.fr avec un lien dans le mail en .ru



Faudrait que tu pense a régler tes impôts en Russie


----------



## ness_Du_frat (26 Novembre 2016)

daffyb a dit:


> L'adresse de l'expéditeur ne garantit AUCUNEMENT qu'il s'agisse de l'expéditeur réel.
> Avec n'importe quel serveur SMTP tu peux envoyer un mail avec un champ expéditeur qui dit tout et n'importe quoi.
> Hier, j'ai reçu un mail en @impot.gouv.fr avec un lien dans le mail en .ru



Oui, c'était exactement mon propos, en disant que l'adresse pouvait très bien venir de PayPal, mais qu'on allait voir dans les entêtes la provenance exacte de l'email, d'où ma demande sur les champs cachés. Par contre, oui, si l'adresse c'est comme moi hier avec colissimo un truc du genre ismail.rachis@outlook.com quand on clique dessus, là c'est un peu gros. Mais c'est une arnaque un peu sophistiquée alors ça m'étonnerait, je pense que c'est en effet une vraie adresse PayPal, avec une provenance d'un pays un peu chelou (ou peut-être même pas). Mais là, comme on l'a déjà dit (et on ne va pas retourner le couteau dans la plaie, c'est juste pour bien mettre en garde les gens avec ce type d'arnaque), avec PayPal, l'argent est sur le compte immédiatement.bon, des fois, ça peut prendre quelques minutes, hein, mais il n'y a pas d'argent en attente d'un numéro de suivi quelconque. PayPal n'en a rien à foutre de votre numéro de suivi mondial Relay ou colissimo, l'argent est sur le compte, point barre.


----------



## Sly54 (26 Novembre 2016)

Jura39 a dit:


> Faudrait que tu pense a régler tes impôts en Russie


Tu veux dire que daffy, c'est notre Gégé national ?


----------



## jacghit (26 Novembre 2016)

Jura39 a dit:


> Faut être naïf , pour ne pas reconnaitre une adresse , qu'elle soit de PayPal ou de votre banque


Après être con, je suis maintenant un con naïf-); Vous en avez encore beaucoup comme ça à m'offrir ? En tout cas, vous n'hésitez pas à tirer sur les ambulances ! C'est une bonne qualité de modérateur, je suppose. Pour être plus con -crèt : j'avais gardé le n° de série, l'adresse Wi-fi,le code IMEI de mon iPhone 6. Cela peut-il servir à quelque chose pour retrouver mon voleur ? 
Cher Jura39, je suppose aussi devant votre ton affirmatif que vous ne vous êtes jamais fait avoir dans la vie, quelque soit le domaine, pas forcément le web


----------



## Jura39 (26 Novembre 2016)

jacghit a dit:


> Après être con, je suis maintenant un con naïf-); Vous en avez encore beaucoup comme ça à m'offrir ? En tout cas, vous n'hésitez pas à tirer sur les ambulances ! C'est une bonne qualité de modérateur, je suppose. Pour être plus con -crèt : j'avais gardé le n° de série, l'adresse Wi-fi,le code IMEI de mon iPhone 6. Cela peut-il servir à quelque chose pour retrouver mon voleur ?
> Cher Jura39, je suppose aussi devant votre ton affirmatif que vous ne vous êtes jamais fait avoir dans la vie, quelque soit le domaine, pas forcément le web


.

J'ai cité personne il me semble 
Vous pouvez surement faire bloquer votre iPhone en passant par Apple


----------



## ness_Du_frat (26 Novembre 2016)

jacghit a dit:


> j'avais gardé le n° de série, l'adresse Wi-fi,le code IMEI de mon iPhone 6. Cela peut-il servir à quelque chose pour retrouver mon voleur ?


Moi je serais toi, je le déclarerais volé. Avec le code IMEI du téléphone, ils peuvent le bloquer. Maigre consolation, mais ce serait déjà ça ! Tu avais évidemment désactivé le iCloud, il me semble que tu l'avais dit (mais la fille voulait tes identifiants, c'est ça ?). Limite, dommage, sinon tu lui bloquais son truc et tu pouvais même activer la localisation.

Des fois, certains sont un peu cons (là je parle pas du tout d'arnaque), je viens d'acheter un SSD à quelqu'un, je le mets dans mon ordi, y avait sa session et tout. J'ai même pas cliqué pour voir si je pouvais accéder, de toute manière j'aurais pu accéder si je l'avais voulu en créant un autre compte admin, mais bon, pas mon genre et pas que ça à foutre, mais c'est loin d'être la première fois que ça m'arrive, les gens laissent leurs données sur les trucs qu'ils vendent, tu récupères leurs photos, leurs papiers administratifs... Heureusement que je suis honnête...

Pour en revenir à ton cas, tu as pu faire l'histoire de l'entête de l'email pour afficher les champs cachés ? 

Sinon, moi je pense que Apple s'en fout, mais la police sera intéressée par le numéro IMEI (je vois comment Apple avait réagi quand j'avais signalé le vol de mon macbook pro, macbook, ipad et iPod, ils en avaient rien à cirer, j'avais donné les numéros de série et tout, rien à foutre).


----------



## melaure (26 Novembre 2016)

Jura39 a dit:


> Faut être naïf , pour ne pas reconnaitre une adresse , qu'elle soit de PayPal ou de votre banque



Toi tu ne connais pas les grands débutants en info ! Tu ne vas pas venir les initier aux Gones du Mac ? Tu comprendras mieux ...


----------



## gaetanh34 (12 Mars 2019)

Rémi M a dit:


> Non, il avait l'air honnête, et on a tout de suite sympathisé (je sais ça ne veut rien dire), mais la preuve la banque les a acceptés, comme quoi il y a encore des personnes honnêtes et sympathiques sur cette planète


perso j'ai achter un iphone 5s et un SE a deux personnes differentes et tout s'est bien déroulé ^^


----------



## matmout (15 Avril 2019)

Bonjour,
il y a une madame Chantal Daniel qui traine sur ioccasion en ce moment : 
Tentative d'escroquerie pour mon mac mini ...
Déjà elle n'a pas marchandé (20 ans de Marines, jamais vu ça)...

Elle propose comme d'hab un payment PayPal et on reçoit donc un joli mail (dans les spams) avec expliqué que pour une fois  PayPal ne reverse pas tout de suite l'argent mais qu'une fois le numéro de suivi transmis (donc colis parti), and the winner is...

Les différents emails étaient très bien écrits, pour une fois, sans faute d'orthographe (attention, ça progresse, on sent qu'ils font attention), de belles formulations bien lourdes et tout

Voilà voilà

Attention !


----------



## chafpa (15 Avril 2019)

Waouh .... ça craint


----------



## Jura39 (15 Avril 2019)

matmout a dit:


> Bonjour,
> il y a une madame Chantal Daniel qui traine sur ioccasion en ce moment :
> Tentative d'escroquerie pour mon mac mini ...
> Déjà elle n'a pas marchandé (20 ans de Marines, jamais vu ça)...
> ...



Avez vous signalé cette personne ?


----------



## gaetanh34 (16 Avril 2019)

matmout a dit:


> Bonjour,
> il y a une madame Chantal Daniel qui traine sur ioccasion en ce moment :
> Tentative d'escroquerie pour mon mac mini ...
> Déjà elle n'a pas marchandé (20 ans de Marines, jamais vu ça)...
> ...


c'est quel modele de mac mini ? j'en cherche justement un


----------



## Jura39 (16 Avril 2019)

gaetanh34 a dit:


> c'est quel modele de mac mini ? j'en cherche justement un


Merci de dialoguer en Mp pour ce genre de chose


----------



## matmout (18 Avril 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Avez vous signalé cette personne ?


Oui c'est bon j'ai fait un message au support d'ioccasion


----------

